# ***Iowa thread for 2014-2015 season***



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Been shooting every few days. Saw a bachelor group last night behind the house one was really nice


----------



## sleeperls (Feb 19, 2009)

Good luck my iowa Brothers. Hopefully that giant will walk out for all of you.


----------



## jdslyr (Jan 27, 2005)

I have been shooting 4-5 times a week and looking at aerials, since I am trapped in Mi till November. Can't wait!


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, you jumped on this thread early this year bud! Good luck to ya, I'm getting excited too, I saw a big bachelor group on my own property the other night while checking cows and 3 of them looked real Nice!


----------



## iowabowhunter (Dec 20, 2013)

I've seen few bucks and lots of does that's good sign.anyone seen fawns yet


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

170p&ywhitail said:


> Wow, you jumped on this thread early this year bud! Good luck to ya, I'm getting excited too, I saw a big bachelor group on my own property the other night while checking cows and 3 of them looked real Nice!


Lol I was going to wait, but I got a couple PM's requesting it


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Going to be a fun year for me. Have a good spot this year to hunt. Now if I could just find enough precious time to get out I would be set. I won't know what I am hunting until the day I am out in the woods.


----------



## kansasboi (Oct 19, 2007)

Good luck with the fishin and deer this year APA. Guess I'll just hang out in here till 170 or sleeper get the Kansas Thread going..


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I have checked cams a few times now, got them out in late June. The big 12 from last year is no where to be found, but still holding out. I have at least one buck showing up regularly that I have pics of from last year, was a nice big split brow 8. Looks to be the same this year just bigger of course. I have also been putting in the most work on the farm in terms of food plots and overall land management. I finally have had a summer where I can go out and get some things done. So, long story short, I'm not too worried about bucks showing up. I know with the things I have been doing it will pay off.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

About time APA I've been waiting but wanted to keep the tradition alive with you starting the thread. After this winter with all the bull dozers pushing in trees I'm switching to mostly public ground. But I have a couple shooters floating around across 8 1/2 cameras lol will post up pictures in the morning to get the Iowa fire started


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

kansasboi said:


> Good luck with the fishin and deer this year APA. Guess I'll just hang out in here till 170 or sleeper get the Kansas Thread going..


Lol thanks man


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

rut hunt said:


> About time APA I've been waiting but wanted to keep the tradition alive with you starting the thread. After this winter with all the bull dozers pushing in trees I'm switching to mostly public ground. But I have a couple shooters floating around across 8 1/2 cameras lol will post up pictures in the morning to get the Iowa fire started


Haha all I need is a little nudge.


----------



## Flydown (Oct 6, 2009)

Saw a giant in my sleep last night. Dreams are certainly becoming more active. C'mon November!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

He's getting me excited


----------



## BagginBigguns (Aug 17, 2004)

Curse you all and your tag-drawing, monster buck slaying selves! CURSES!!!

[No, I didn't draw a tag with 2 PP's, and yes, I am bitter about it, and no, I won't just get over it, because no, you're not the boss of me!]


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

tagged

I have gotten a late start. I had a private property last year that had a couple decent bucks. Really only a couple young resident bucks with potential, and one buck on cam that I had never seen before and looked really really old!. I dont know if they made it through shotgun/winter or not. Need to get the cams out and see. 

I also went out scouting some public last week. Bugs are almost unstandable. Tons of mosquitos and ticks. I didnt get much scouting done, but will continue to check out places that look good on the map. 
















Old Guy


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

I hope this buck is alive this year or around. Ive talked to everybody who hunts around my property. He wasnt shot by them or even scene. Hopefully wasnt poached. Looks like a hell
of a 3 year old. Fingers crossed!
Last years video off of bushnell


----------



## ccole036 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got this last week in ne iowa. Man I am excited. Can't wait. Got my main buck I am after and a backup. Coulda had that 8 pointer last year. He was 30 yds quartering to me, didn't want to risk it. I wanted this 10 pointer though.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know about you guys getting a head start on the Kansas thread this year... I can't even remember who got our thread going last year. Good luck fellas!!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

wbates said:


> I hope this buck is alive this year or around. Ive talked to everybody who hunts around my property. He wasnt shot by them or even scene. Hopefully wasnt poached. Looks like a hell
> of a 3 year old. Fingers crossed!
> Last years video off of bushnell


By the way I call this buck Tatonka. Idk if it really means buffalo but thats what they call them in Dance with Wolves lol


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

How'd i do at my first attempt putting a camera up high. I'm standing where 2 mowed trails intersect and the kill tree is about 5 paces to my left


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone see the new regs for northwest Iowa. Antlered deer only during 1st shotgun an early muzzleloader


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

rut hunt said:


> Anyone see the new regs for northwest Iowa. Antlered deer only during 1st shotgun an early muzzleloader


Yup! Hunted franklin last year for early muzzy and it is needed. Deer numbers are WAY down from a few years ago.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I will check cams this weekend once I get all the fall plots disced and ready. I have a really nice split brow 8 that I passed last year that is 2nd on the list. The other buck was a perfect 12 that I never saw during the season last year. If he made it and is around this year (hope to get his pics didn't show up until the same time about now last year) He will be/is a giant!


----------



## wbates (Jul 24, 2010)

skyleralan said:


> I will check cams this weekend once I get all the fall plots disced and ready. I have a really nice split brow 8 that I passed last year that is 2nd on the list. The other buck was a perfect 12 that I never saw during the season last year. If he made it and is around this year (hope to get his pics didn't show up until the same time about now last year) He will be/is a giant!


Hopefully the buck is still alive. I had an interview with the Dnr about a job a lake of 3 fires. So I may be headed to your neck of the woods lol Nice area


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I personally have never been more excited! A business deal that eventually didn't go through landed me in fl. No offense to fl residents but a born, raised and home town kid from Iowa is stoked to be coming home for the bow hunting season! I do feel a little bad that my father has completed all but a few of the food plots/planting, however I will make it up to him next year! Be home in a week and couldn't be more happy! Trail cameras will be up soon!!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Did a little driving around last night. Saw a bunch of bucks and one real nice one that I would like to see once the season starts!


----------



## ccole036 (Dec 12, 2012)

Got this new buck. First pic of him. Got another nice 10 too. God I can't wait. Haven't been this excited in years cause I never had any this big.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Well I'm back from the north country. Hammered the big eyes with 12 over 28" and two over 30".

Now it's time to start thinking about deer hunting. Will check cams next weekend.


----------



## SKOR (Nov 8, 2011)

I haven't been able to hunt for the last 2 years so I am ready to go. This guy isn't a monster but I really want a main frame 8 for the wall.


----------



## slinger9 (Aug 2, 2014)

This is my first year Bowhunting, so I hope this year is good for me!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

SKOR said:


> I haven't been able to hunt for the last 2 years so I am ready to go. This guy isn't a monster but I really want a main frame 8 for the wall.
> 
> View attachment 2007680
> View attachment 2007681


He's cool!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

slinger9 said:


> This is my first year Bowhunting, so I hope this year is good for me!


Good luck to you slinger9!! Hope you see some bigguns!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

rut hunt said:


> He's getting me excited


nice bucks rut hunt! Those little guys look like twins.


----------



## twn417 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm excited 2nd year as an Iowa resident last year paid off with two solid bucks. I've been shooting a lot, working on our leases and just picked up another lease. Time never slows down. Good luck to everyone I'm locked in and subscribed to this thread can't wait to see some antler his the ground.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Not the best pic. Two nice bucks tho.


----------



## slinger9 (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks brother!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

seiowabow said:


> Not the best pic. Two nice bucks tho.
> View attachment 2009723


Extra main beam? Yes please


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

seiowabow said:


> Not the best pic. Two nice bucks tho.
> View attachment 2009723


I still say that one in the back looks like a Holstein. With antlers


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Checking cams tomorrow!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He's back!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hope you catch up with him APA dandy!


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Looking at 2. The split brow is the older deer but 4 or 5... I am not sure. The 9 is 3 I think. Hope he makes it another year or 2.


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

Very nice bucks


----------



## mplane72 (Apr 18, 2010)

I can't freakin wait!!!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Not a single pic of a buck yet for me.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

wbates said:


> Hopefully the buck is still alive. I had an interview with the Dnr about a job a lake of 3 fires. So I may be headed to your neck of the woods lol Nice area


I hope you do! Keep me posted! I sell real estate in the area so if you need help or want info on housing just shoot me a message!


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

BagginBigguns said:


> Curse you all and your tag-drawing, monster buck slaying selves! CURSES!!!
> 
> [No, I didn't draw a tag with 2 PP's, and yes, I am bitter about it, and no, I won't just get over it, because no, you're not the boss of me!]


I didn't draw with 2 last year....


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Antlerless tags go on sale tonight whose running to walmart at midnight ?!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

KFISH1 said:


> Hope you catch up with him APA dandy!


Maybe it will finally be the year!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brus said:


> Antlerless tags go on sale tonight whose running to walmart at midnight ?!


Oh boy...thanks for the heads up!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Got all my tags and license tonight, now I guess I'll just sit here and wait for October


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

With the reduced antlerless tags they are going faster then previous years, if you wait too long your preferred county maybe sold out!

I got my license and an antlerless tag in Linn co. this years and now the waiting game begins....:asleep:


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Got my doe tag for my girl and me..with only 300 in my county this year they are going fast.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't believe the reduction in tags this year. Insanity.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

IowaSwitchback said:


> Got my doe tag for my girl and me..with only 300 in my county this year they are going fast.


Yes they are and you can't even buy two right away like in past years.


----------



## Early Ice (Mar 18, 2008)

ManOfKnight said:


> I can't believe the reduction in tags this year. Insanity.


This is also the case in WI. we have to buy extra doe tags and it's per unit then per county per public or private and it's limited to 900 to 3k per county depending


----------



## Matt Musto (May 12, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> Maybe it will finally be the year!


How old is this deer APA? Are you gonna do your hitlist post?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I HATE YOU GUYS !!!!!!! Not being in Iowa anymore is killing me...Wouldn't have been as bad if I would have moved far away "Well yes it would have" but being in eastern SD where I can damn near see Iowa is the worst part...I have to set here in the land of nothing now and wish I was back in Iowa, knowing I could just jump in the truck and be back there in less than an hour makes it even worse. We had to go to DesMoines a few weeks ago for some stuff and I saw a STUD in a field just west of DesMoines in I-80...That didn't help matters any, I gave the old lady the "If Looks Could Kill" stare down after seeing him....I HATE South Dakota.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

J-Daddy said:


> I HATE YOU GUYS !!!!!!!


Well we hate you too!!

Got my tags bought and have some maybe's on some good looking land. Need to get that nailed down and finally get a camera out. Lack of time has still been an issue for scouting, but I should have more time to get out this season than last year. We moved last year so will be hunting a new area. Hopefully soon I will have some good pictures to contribute


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt Musto said:


> How old is this deer APA? Are you gonna do your hitlist post?


Both of my top targets are 5 or 6. Still undecided on the hitlist post, leaning towards no.


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice buck APA! Hope you get a crack at him.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Mallardbreath said:


> Nice buck APA! Hope you get a crack at him.


Thanks man!


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

He reminds me of my 2010 IA buck w/o the forked brows. Tall and kinda narrow with good mass.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a stud!! The one I'm after was actually even narrower last year, he gained inches pretty much everywhere and he was no slouch last year.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

A few showed up recently...


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I got sent these pics the other day from an IA buddy who loves to torture me with deer pics


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Liv4Rut said:


> A few showed up recently...
> View attachment 2020698
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great bucks guys


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy are you putting in your preference points?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> J-Daddy are you putting in your preference points?


Iowa DNR has my account all kinda of screwed up... Tried to buy points this year but the dnr still list me as a resident so I can't buy points as a non-resident.. So I said screw it, I'll buy a resident tag and go hunt for a couple weeks in Nov... Wrong, can't do that either ... So they have me in limbo & won't do jack sh-- to help out from the phone calls I've made.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Iowa DNR has my account all kinda of screwed up... Tried to buy points this year but the dnr still list me as a resident so I can't buy points as a non-resident.. So I said screw it, I'll buy a resident tag and go hunt for a couple weeks in Nov... Wrong, can't do that either ... So they have me in limbo & won't do jack sh-- to help out from the phone calls I've made.


Man that's some bull


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> Man that's some bull


Yeah tell me about it.. I finally got pissed off and fed up with it and stopped trying this year.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

J-Daddy said:


> Iowa DNR has my account all kinda of screwed up... Tried to buy points this year but the dnr still list me as a resident so I can't buy points as a non-resident.. So I said screw it, I'll buy a resident tag and go hunt for a couple weeks in Nov... Wrong, can't do that either ... So they have me in limbo & won't do jack sh-- to help out from the phone calls I've made.


Illegal alien.


----------



## Alex Corkery (Aug 20, 2014)

Im new to the forum. I live in north east iowa (wadena,ia) is anyone on here close to me or do some bowhunting close?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

If anybody is interested in doing another deer contest, hop on over here. It would be great to have ya!

http://bowonlywhitetails.boards.net/board/10/deer-contest


----------



## brutus82 (Jun 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> If anybody is interested in doing another deer contest, hop on over here. It would be great to have ya!
> 
> http://bowonlywhitetails.boards.net/board/10/deer-contest


:thumbs_up


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

What are you guys not excited this year? :tongue:


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

This latest heat and humidity snap took the fired up for deer season wind out of my sails a bit. Need a cool morning and I will be back in full on hunt mode. UPS man dropped off a new bale blind today so that is helping.


----------



## BigRacks (Sep 15, 2009)

Ready :darkbeer:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I've hit my anxious stage, September is going to be rough.


----------



## Iowaguy365 (Dec 17, 2013)

30 days tell season, how are your first of October spots looking?


----------



## nyarcher (Feb 27, 2004)

30 days I have to wait until 2016......


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Iowaguy365 said:


> 30 days tell season, how are your first of October spots looking?


Going to look a lot better with this rain we are getting!!!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Starting to feel more like fall. Highs around 60 later this week! So close but yet so far...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Starting to feel more like fall. Highs around 60 later this week! So close but yet so far...


Man ain't that the truth


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Starting to see some scrapes, cooling temps, it's killin me! Headed to WI for opener this weekend but I am not sure if that is helping or hurting the wait hahaha!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Gotta love this weather today


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Got another stand up on the public ground yesterday in the drizzle and checked the camera. Let me tell you this first expeirence with public hunting is interesting, I have as many different ppl on camera as I do yearling bucks lol the lady in pink is my favorite so far haha


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I will hopefully get a chance to re-do my fall plots next week. Been rough with all of the rain! 14 inches in the last 2 1/2 weeks have turned my once awesome looking brassica plots into a flooded mess of nothing! 

Just part of doing foodplots, but frustrating for sure with the weather ups and downs the past 3 summers/falls. Too dry the past couple now, too wet!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I found about a dozen of these on the ridge I'm hunting as well as a bunch of scrapes. Starting to get a little more excited.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That will do it!


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> He's back!


Man that guy looks old. Would love to see rut pics of him. Bet he will look like a warrior. Old tough brute of a buck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

flippertn said:


> Man that guy looks old. Would love to see rut pics of him. Bet he will look like a warrior. Old tough brute of a buck.


He was 2 miles away during the rut last year so no pics. Hope to get a crack at him early, although he is number two on the list. :wink:


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> He was 2 miles away during the rut last year so no pics. Hope to get a crack at him early, although he is number two on the list. :wink:


To a tennessee boy he sure is somethin.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

flippertn said:


> To a tennessee boy he sure is somethin.


Hope to get you some better pics here in a couple of weeks! Here is number one, been after him for 3 years. Horrible pic, but you can get the idea.


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

Awesome. Have hunted Illinois public a few times and have killed some decent deer for my area but can't even imagine the feeling of sitting in a stand knowing a deer like that was somewhere within my vicinity. Y'all truly are lucky to have the hunting opportunities like that. Enjoy it brother. Best of luck. Hope u whack em


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

flippertn said:


> Awesome. Have hunted Illinois public a few times and have killed some decent deer for my area but can't even imagine the feeling of sitting in a stand knowing a deer like that was somewhere within my vicinity. Y'all truly are lucky to have the hunting opportunities like that. Enjoy it brother. Best of luck. Hope u whack em


Thanks man! Gonna be tough, both bucks are very smart.


----------



## flippertn (Jul 29, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Thanks man! Gonna be tough, both bucks are very smart.


That's what it's all about man. Ultimate challenge. Give me a broken up old warrior over a 3 yr old perfect 10 any day.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

2 weeks from tomorrow morning!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Been getting after the teal but not many around. 

Going to get the boys out with a muzzy this weekend for youth season.


----------



## katman195 (Nov 25, 2009)

and the one I really want \/


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Is it October yet!! the wait is killing me!!!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I've seen a few combines in the fields, and have just noticed the trees are starting to turn colors! We are so close guys!


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hey guys, been a while but here are some photos from the latest pull.


----------



## Charger5 (Oct 8, 2012)

oh! can't forget about this guy!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Muzzy kill but he is 7 so cut him some slack!


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

maxx98 said:


> Muzzy kill but he is 7 so cut him some slack!


Awesome stuff right there!! Congrats to him!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Getting close boys


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

nice to find in a spot I hadn't held out much hope for. Glad I kept a camera up there


----------



## Bentbolt (Sep 18, 2014)

Season is almost here can't wait to hopefully see a few buck I seen last couple night that I don't have on trail cam.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Still a ways off, but cold front scheduled to come through Thursday! Just in time for the weekend!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Still a ways off, but cold front scheduled to come through Thursday! Just in time for the weekend!


Yup looks good to me


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Thunderstorms forecasted for opening day who else is gonna get wet to throw some opening day meat in the freezer


----------



## PSDeerHunter (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm going thursday in hopes of some jerkey and sausage meat.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Friday afternoon will be my first sit.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Woohoo!  Will be out opening evening! Haven't missed an opening day yet! Only 3 more days


----------



## hoffguy (Sep 13, 2012)

With thunderstorms called for tomorrow morning, is it worth going out this early in the season? Looks like it'll be a short storm and cloudy from then on until the rain picks back up in the afternoon real hard.

Edit: The short storm in the morning is between 6 and 7.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

hoffguy said:


> With thunderstorms called for tomorrow morning, is it worth going out this early in the season? Looks like it'll be a short storm and cloudy from then on until the rain picks back up in the afternoon real hard.
> 
> Edit: The short storm in the morning is between 6 and 7.


Really annoying as its supposed to rain pretty much through Friday. Just have to watch the weather I guess


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll be out tomorrow evening regardless! Darn season is finally here!!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Really annoying as its supposed to rain pretty much through Friday. Just have to watch the weather I guess


It will just make Friday afternoon and Saturday morning that much better, pressure on the rise starting afternoon Friday until mid morning Saturday before it starts falling. Over the years fishing and hunting are always better with high pressure!


----------



## hoffguy (Sep 13, 2012)

Saturday is going to be an awesome evening sit. I can't wait for that, but I'm so conflicted about going out tomorrow morning.


----------



## rutnut (Oct 8, 2007)

You guys are blessed to be able to hunt those Iowa giants. But I do like Ga better in Jan and Feb. Haha


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

rutnut said:


> You guys are blessed to be able to hunt those Iowa giants. But I do like Ga better in Jan and Feb. Haha


Yea I think you all proved last year you all don't do to well with snow lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

KFISH1 said:


> It will just make Friday afternoon and Saturday morning that much better, pressure on the rise starting afternoon Friday until mid morning Saturday before it starts falling. Over the years fishing and hunting are always better with high pressure!


Ya but when you take time off work you want to hunt!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm waiting for Friday evening and Saturday evening. No point in getting soaked this early in the season. Late October and November, I'll be singing a different tune.


----------



## hoffguy (Sep 13, 2012)

Boilers said:


> I'm waiting for Friday evening and Saturday evening. No point in getting soaked this early in the season. Late October and November, I'll be singing a different tune.


That's kind of how I feel about it.


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Stinger85 said:


> Good luck everyone!!


^^  hopefully will see some harvest pics before I get on stand in the afternoon!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Ill probably just get out the ameristep if its too bad


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Looks like lots of rain in the morning. I am going to get up and be ready in case it blows through fast. 

Good luck to everyone this season and hunt safe.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Well its October 1st


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

Woohoo it's deer season! Good luck to anyone swimming out to the stand this am.  I hope the wind on Friday is not quite as much as they are calling for.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Ya but when you take time off work you want to hunt!


Very valid point! good luck!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Any luck from anyone this morning?


----------



## Vath (Mar 14, 2014)

Here are the monsters this year down in Southern Iowa on my Family-in-laws land. Sadly my dad and I only have one close to that size this year and he ain't even that big! Gonna have to get real friendly with the in-laws for a while.


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Well it is here, who all is going out today?

I personally will wait till the skeeters (some the size of sparrows) die off.


----------



## Vath (Mar 14, 2014)

Boatman71 said:


> Well it is here, who all is going out today?
> 
> I personally will wait till the skeeters (some the size of sparrows) die off.


I am with ya on that one! Too many skeeters on our land in Central Iowa. No way I could survive a couple hours down there. Hopefully a good frosty night will come by soon and kill em all off. Until then, a whole lot of :darkbeer: is happening at the shop!


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Vath said:


> I am with ya on that one! Too many skeeters on our land in Central Iowa. No way I could survive a couple hours down there. Hopefully a good frosty night will come by soon and kill em all off. Until then, a whole lot of :darkbeer: is happening at the shop!



I hunt the South Skunk river bottom, still alot of standing water from previous floods. Thermacell only puts a small dent in them, they are horrible right now!! Bring on a frost!!


----------



## Vath (Mar 14, 2014)

Boatman71 said:


> I hunt the South Skunk river bottom, still alot of standing water from previous floods. Thermacell only puts a small dent in them, they are horrible right now!! Bring on a frost!!


That's crazy, my dad's land has the South Skunk cutting right through the middle of it. Makes the 40 acre square into 2 triangles!

We are in the same predicament it seems. Hopefully it dries up a bit or the mosquitoes get killed off by the cold nights coming up.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Vath said:


> That's crazy, my dad's land has the South Skunk cutting right through the middle of it. Makes the 40 acre square into 2 triangles!
> 
> We are in the same predicament it seems. Hopefully it dries up a bit or the mosquitoes get killed off by the cold nights coming up.


A thermocell is worth its weight in gold!:wink:


----------



## Vath (Mar 14, 2014)

KSQ2 said:


> A thermocell is worth its weight in gold!:wink:


Do those things really work? The mosquitoes are THICK in our woods. I know it says odorless, but is it something deer could smell?

I may have to go pick one up and give it a try. Anything to get me in the woods faster!


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Vath said:


> That's crazy, my dad's land has the South Skunk cutting right through the middle of it. Makes the 40 acre square into 2 triangles!
> 
> We are in the same predicament it seems. Hopefully it dries up a bit or the mosquitoes get killed off by the cold nights coming up.



Thats funny! I have been seeing better sign this year down this way. Last year the deer population was as low as I have ever seen it where I hunt. Hoping for a better year this year.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Vath said:


> Do those things really work? The mosquitoes are THICK in our woods. I know it says odorless, but is it something deer could smell?
> 
> I may have to go pick one up and give it a try. Anything to get me in the woods faster!


YES they work great. I hunt NE Iowa and the skeeters are big and many. Thermocell= no bugs for me anyway. Never had deer spook from it. (Treestand hunting)


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Vath said:


> Do those things really work? The mosquitoes are THICK in our woods. I know it says odorless, but is it something deer could smell?
> 
> I may have to go pick one up and give it a try. Anything to get me in the woods faster!


Oh yes they work wonders. I was at a 3D shoot last weekend and the skeeters were terrible, turned on the thermacell and it kept them away pretty good. If I had two of them I would take them both hunting as I think with the dense population of skeeters right now it will take two. They work really good with normal conditions, just this year at this time the mosquitos seem to be way worse than normal.


----------



## Vath (Mar 14, 2014)

Well thanks everyone! I will be stopping by Bass Pro/Walmart on my way home tonight and picking one up to try out.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I would LOVE to see the bur to bur measurement on that tip buck. Could provide insight.


----------



## KSQ2 (Oct 10, 2007)

Vath said:


> Do those things really work? The mosquitoes are THICK in our woods. I know it says odorless, but is it something deer could smell?
> 
> I may have to go pick one up and give it a try. Anything to get me in the woods faster!


Yes! I don't hunt early season, but my wife will NOT go to the stand w/o hers anymore.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

washout this morning.. tomorrow i hope the weather is better. looking to shoot a doe or 2 early in the season.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Beautiful evening! Had 2 big old doe come out late. One had triplets! No shot offered but was a great evening.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Any luck this morning APA? Darn phone didn't wake mr when it was supposed to.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Am going tomorrow in the morning if nothing else sounds like I will at least get a good tree ride in supposed to be windy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> Any luck this morning APA? Darn phone didn't wake mr when it was supposed to.


Didn't see a deer all day. Wind is supposed to be brutal tomorrow, not too optimistic. Saturday should be better.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Heading out in the morning for some does. Hopefully the weather and deer cooperate. Good luck to everyone heading out.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Didn't see a deer all day. Wind is supposed to be brutal tomorrow, not too optimistic. Saturday should be better.


Works out well because my HS of last year has homecoming tomorrow


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Headed out this afternoon for the first sit! Gonna have to strap in extra tight with the wind.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

D-TRAIN said:


> Headed out this afternoon for the first sit! Gonna have to strap in extra tight with the wind.


It's brutal out there right now


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

APAsuphan said:


> It's brutal out there right now


Looks like it. I'm headed to a ladder stand in some really thick cover so hopefully that'll make it a little more tolerable


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I hunted this morning didn't see squat figured it was time to get down when I watched half of a huge tree 45 yards from me come down.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

dac said:


> I hunted this morning didn't see squat figured it was time to get down when I watched half of a huge tree 45 yards from me come down.


Only half? I don't see a problem here. Lol. It was 45 yds away. I'm gonna try this afternoon also. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Only half? I don't see a problem here. Lol. It was 45 yds away. I'm gonna try this afternoon also. Good luck to everyone.


Yea I ranged with my range finder after it came down it was a little unnerving. It appeared to be a healthy tree so you start to question the tree you have your climber in. lol


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Be careful in this wind!! I will be working all weekend, but I wish you all luck!! I'll be looking forward to the pics!


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

I got a good feeling about this weekend with this weather,and im glad itll finally feel like hunting and not camping in 80 degree weather


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

This wind is nuts! I may have officially gone crazy. I should have brought a parachute instead of my hss.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> This wind is nuts! I may have officially gone crazy. I should have brought a parachute instead of my hss.


Yea it felt more like I was doing testing in a wind tunnel this morning then hunting.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hopefully the wind calms down tomorrow. Hunted this morning, deer were moving into the corn field, just not down the trail where I had my stand set up unfortunately.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Probably could have gone out tonight, but it's soooo windy. I decided to stay at work for a while longer. Duck opener is tomorrow. I usually go with a group of guys just a couple times a season, so I'll probably be doing that tomorrow morning. I'm very anxious to get on stand though.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I decided to get out of the stand. Got down, saw doezilla and her 2 babies. She saw me draw and they walked off. Came back a few minutes later, so I just watched. Fun hunt so far. Especially for the first of the season.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Whacked a pair of does last night one in front of me followed 2 minutes later with 1/behind the stand them 2 minutes later a coyote about got it ,most exciting 7 minutes ever. Defiantly made sitting in the rain for awhile opening day and the 2nd day. here's some pictures of the view, some dead deer, and a Doe down in front of the stand


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Saw a shooter this evening. Closest he got was 90 yards. He must have came out right behind me. He was really narrow, but had 25+ main beams, had 11 or 12 points, tall, and one side looked like it was palmated.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Saw a shooter this evening. Closest he got was 90 yards. He must have came out right behind me. He was really narrow, but had 25+ main beams, had 11 or 12 points, tall, and one side looked like it was palmated.


Nice!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I sat my brassica, rye, and clover plot. Wanted to just get a feel for how the deer were using and moving through the plot. We did have heavy winds at times, but it also seemed to swirl A LOT! I had a doe so far upwind in the thick stuff I couldn't see and she was blowing. The deer in the plot didn't seem to care. Saw a total of 10 deer. Saw two sets of fawns, nothing mature. Still fun with this nice cool weather!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Youth deer he ought to shake up the score boards at deer classic. shot tonight scored by DNR 200 1/2, 28 scoreable not affiliated anyway with the deer just had him sent to me in a message


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He sucks!


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Going out for the first time tonight! I was super excited to get out yesterday evening, however with the winds I skipped in order not to booger up my spots unless the weather is right! APA, awesome you saw a shooter so early! is it one you know of??

Good luck to everyone. Be Safe


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wind wind and more wind! Haven't been in a hurry to get out with this weather we've had. Not to mention the fact that I haven't had a pic of any of my shooter bucks in 3 weeks. Hit list is 5 deep, just haven't seen them for a while.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

KFISH1 said:


> Going out for the first time tonight! I was super excited to get out yesterday evening, however with the winds I skipped in order not to booger up my spots unless the weather is right! APA, awesome you saw a shooter so early! is it one you know of??
> 
> Good luck to everyone. Be Safe


Nope he's on a spot we don't run cams on because of thieves


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Nope he's on a spot we don't run cams on because of thieves


Understand that! good luck man, I hope you catch up with him!


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Live again in the stand this time!


----------



## Bentbolt (Sep 18, 2014)

I found a few good deer on my cams. I found this spot a few weeks ago and went got my cam tonight and set up a stand. Not a bad deer for public hunting.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ive been out 4 mornings and one evening until sunset..... Havnt seen one deer.... a fox, some squirrels, and raccoons if that counts. Pretty disappointing my spot is 45 min away and its a drag to atleast not even get a visual on a single deer, i guess its part of the game though


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Bentbolt said:


> I found a few good deer on my cams. I found this spot a few weeks ago and went got my cam tonight and set up a stand. Not a bad deer for public hunting.


Nice spot.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Out last evening and does/fawns were on their feet walking in. Probably seen 30 total, all in the beans. Seen one scrub buck, a mile away. Really not in that big of a hurry. See what next week brings.....hopefully no or little wind!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Saw 4 does this morning just couldn't get the right shot. Deer were moving this morning as late as 10:30 am.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Went out to a public spot this evening. First sit of the year. Wind was pretty gusty. Had a 4 pointer come in directly down wind, behind me of course. He hung out eat acorns at about 10 yards away until dark. I finally just started getting down and he ran off and blew once lol. Not too bad for my first sit on public.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sat this evening, pretty goof evening aside from the damn mosquitoes. Saw a few basket racks and 4 does. Usually don't see much till my farmer has the corn out.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

What do you guys think on age of this deer?


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Here is another pic. I think he is either a 2 or 3 year old.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I had an awesome sit last night. I will be honest, I think it really depends what you are hunting over right now. Find the green plots or the acorns. There is a chance a big buck might be moving. If you aren't in those locations, sightings might be few and far between with crops still being in for the most part. 

Although my sits have had lots of activity. I only saw two bucks last night that were "mature" and I really don't think they were moving on purpose. Three does took off into a thick section of timber and I think it scared the bucks out. I did have a really nice 3 year old feed into my plot, and saw and absolute giant of a two year old who has earned the name "Genes". He has giant splits on his 2's and is already growing "junk".

Here are videos from the three year old that followed the script into the plot and the young 2 yr old who eventually crossed into the plot at 15 yards, but here he is pushing a doe on a timber ridge behind me at 40 yards. I did hear two what sounded like bigger bucks sparing in the timber with the acorns.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree with that! I have seen a ton of deer hitting anything green. Hay fields and even in ditches.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

1st set of the year Saturday afternoon. 2.5 hrs and doe tag filled to keep land owner happy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Big doe!


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Big doe!


it was her or me


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Do any of you have pictures or know the story of the 210 inch buck with 3 droptines taken by a Iowa Youth Hunter ?

The Buck is on the Realtree Rack Report Website.


----------



## KFISH1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Kentucky Lake said:


> Do any of you have pictures or know the story of the 210 inch buck with 3 droptines taken by a Iowa Youth Hunter ?
> 
> The Buck is on the Realtree Rack Report Website.


Click on page 7 in this thread, I believe that is the deer they are talking about.


----------



## bramk (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone else been seeing really late/night movement the last few days? Seems Like they shut down after full moon and wind storm came through and Dropped a lot of acorns


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've noticed on my trail cams a lot of deer moving at 830 pm. Got a shooter moving there 4 days in a row.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

And a 3 year old that will be on the hit list in the same spot at 615 in the morning almost everyday.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Was excited this afternoon, first evening with a southern breeze and would be able to hunt my favorite stand. My excitement quickly disappeared!! Slow, slow night. One doe at 5:30 and that was it. Couldn't tell you the last time it was that dead. Has to be the moon. Could probably go for a drive right now and see eyes all over. I'm done until at least the weekend!


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

I found back my big, typical 12pt that I was afraid got killed or left the farm from last year. To my surprise after getting NO velvet pics over mineral he showed up albeit at 11:46PM in my brassica plot.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

My cell rang & when I answered my 15 year old g-son that lives 3 hours away say's, G-Pa, I "JUST" shot a Buck like a min. ago & I'm shakin. I could feel the excitement in his voice & breathing. 22 yard shot, pass through, lungs & went less than 40 yds. dropping by his Dads stand taken with 50# compound, Easton aluminum tipped with 3 blade Rocky Mountain all gifts from G-Pa. Excitement all around. THEN, he gets a call from his best buddy as he's going to his Deer that he also shot his 1st deer with a bow & it's a Buck too. Defiantly a memory that will be shared many times in their journey through life.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

This weekend will be Prime for early muzz. Cold in the AM. Lacking the time this year, I didn't get much for cameras out. One trip to my muzz spot says give it a go! Get one down....then we pull the bow out! Really stoked!!!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is my moms early muzz target buck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My main goal for the weekend is to not get shot by the guys that think it's shotgun season.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> My cell rang & when I answered my 15 year old g-son that lives 3 hours away say's, G-Pa, I "JUST" shot a Buck like a min. ago & I'm shakin. I could feel the excitement in his voice & breathing. 22 yard shot, pass through, lungs & went less than 40 yds. dropping by his Dads stand taken with 50# compound, Easton aluminum tipped with 3 blade Rocky Mountain all gifts from G-Pa. Excitement all around. THEN, he gets a call from his best buddy as he's going to his Deer that he also shot his 1st deer with a bow & it's a Buck too. Defiantly a memory that will be shared many times in their journey through life.


Awesome!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> My main goal for the weekend is to not get shot by the guys that think it's shotgun season.


Same here. I'm hunting public this year and planning on getting out for the first time on Sunday. I'm just hoping my camera hasn't walked off.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> My cell rang & when I answered my 15 year old g-son that lives 3 hours away say's, G-Pa, I "JUST" shot a Buck like a min. ago & I'm shakin. I could feel the excitement in his voice & breathing. 22 yard shot, pass through, lungs & went less than 40 yds. dropping by his Dads stand taken with 50# compound, Easton aluminum tipped with 3 blade Rocky Mountain all gifts from G-Pa. Excitement all around. THEN, he gets a call from his best buddy as he's going to his Deer that he also shot his 1st deer with a bow & it's a Buck too. Defiantly a memory that will be shared many times in their journey through life.


Great memories for the kids !!! 

So John, how are you going to top that ??????


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Had a good hunt tonight. Had 3 bucks in a bachelor group come by. Two of them were 130ish 3.5s. Unfortunately they caught me moving a little, wasn't going to shoot them anyway but I need to get that stand up higher.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Had a good hunt tonight. Had 3 bucks in a bachelor group come by. Two of them were 130ish 3.5s. Unfortunately they caught me moving a little, wasn't going to shoot them anyway but I need to get that stand up higher.


I messed up Saturday night too, I was after this mature doe that came out Friday night. One of those types who is nervous no matter what, hence the reason I wanted to shoot her. Well, I didn't shoot her Friday because we wanted to get the first kill of the year on cam. Saturday was warmer and the deer weren't moving well. I got up to stretch and she and her fawn showed up on the opposite side, which with all the leaves still in the tree I can't see well to that side. She was already head bobbing and weaving. She ended up blowing 10ish times, totally ruined the already slow night. I couldn't believe I did that and was so bummed on the ride home!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

I've had two mature bucks on camera in daylight this week, at 8 in the morning. About thirty yards from one of my stands.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I am all out of sorts. I have to kill two does to use my buck tag. Controlled urban type hunt. 

I just can't get it done. I feel like a rookie again. 

If there is a mistake I have made it.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Do you all get many pics of young deer with their antlers this palmated? I just thought this guy had the potential to be something special if he was to reach maturity.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dac said:


> Do you all get many pics of young deer with their antlers this palmated? I just thought this guy had the potential to be something special if he was to reach maturity.


I have this one this year.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

probably the earliest ive been done in 20 years.....it's doe time now


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

possum trapper said:


> probably the earliest ive been done in 20 years.....it's doe time now


So where's the pic?!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Anybody know when the bulk of the corn will be out??? This rain sure doesn't help.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd guess ASAP! I know my local farmers were working on getting it out last week around my area. Just depends on when the fields are dry enough to run combines through. I'm hoping they get the rest of mine out the end of this week.


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

We took the bean head off and switched back to corn so we could start combining corn again to get something done even though its muddu


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

APAsuphan said:


> So where's the pic?!


on my facebook page


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm looking for the corn to go out...public land has been bad this year for us...idiots shooting several rounds through the trees after squirrels, duck hunters walking creek shooting ducks be side, around and at us and lost cams and stands. Very sad. Patiently waiting for a call back on my private spot.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My mom shot her biggest buck tonight with the muzz. She is pumped. A nice 8 pointer. Will most likely have pics tomorrow. She has been hunting over 25 years and this her 3rd deer. She has the worst luck in the world.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats to your mother! 

I'll wait patiently for pics


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> My mom shot her biggest buck tonight with the muzz. She is pumped. A nice 8 pointer. Will most likely have pics tomorrow. She has been hunting over 25 years and this her 3rd deer. She has the worst luck in the world.


Cool in for pictures!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is a picture of my mom's buck.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

That's cool Mike, tell your mom congrats on a nice buck.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Awesome Mike!! Has anyone seen any bucks nudging does at all yet?


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Man. I have to find some land around des moines to hunt. Banner is flooded and every place that looks good aerial that is public has private land blocking access.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a nice buck mike. Tell you mom congrats for me.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

ManOfKnight said:


> Man. I have to find some land around des moines to hunt. Banner is flooded and every place that looks good aerial that is public has private land blocking access.


Sandpiper rec area on saylorville lake sweet little honey hole


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Wow really pretty buck. Congrats to her...sure hope I see one like that...in a funk here!!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

rut hunt said:


> Sandpiper rec area on saylorville lake sweet little honey hole


Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out tomorrow


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

rut hunt said:


> Sandpiper rec area on saylorville lake sweet little honey hole


There's almost always a truck parked there... And it ain't mine


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll try it tomorrow afternoon. Hope it's decent and other hunters are respectful.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

That's a very nice buck, Mike. Congrats to your mom.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats to momma liv4rut!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

rut hunt said:


> Sandpiper rec area on saylorville lake sweet little honey hole


I've tried to find this on the IowaDNR website and it doesn't show that as a legal hunting area.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

OK found it...35 min from home...not too bad


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> Here is a picture of my mom's buck.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

That is a great looking 8 point! I shot a nine 6 or 7 years ago during early muzzy that looks close to him.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks guys. My mom is pumped and she is going to get it mounted. Now if she could get one with a bow it would be awesome. She has been trying for several years with no luck. Maybe this year will be the year.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is a buck that showed up. We got a lot of photos 2 years ago of him. His rack hasn't changed much but his body looks enormous.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

He a shooter for ya?

I have my trail cams out August 15-Sep 15 and didn't have much on them. Few resident does and a couple dinks. Haven't checked them since, but I'm hoping the buck movement has gotten better. I had a couple decent 2.5-3.5 year olds last year that I'm hoping made it through and start showing up soon. I'm thinking the buck movement ought to be picking up quite a bit.


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Subscribed. Heading west to Iowa second week of November. Good luck Iowa!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Liv4Rut said:


> Here is a buck that showed up. We got a lot of photos 2 years ago of him. His rack hasn't changed much but his body looks enormous.


Good god that thing is a tank.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Boilers said:


> There's almost always a truck parked there... And it ain't mine


Back in college in 2011 we sat in the boat ramp parking lot on November 8 and probably seen 15 bucks including 2 different fights and a 160" 10 point chasing off all kinds of bucks from his Doe he had hidden literally under the walking trail bridge . the next day I bought a bow and my bow hunting career started........for what its worth we followed the 160 from the wildlife refuge to the north thru the residential area to the boat wrapping Mariana and finally from the parking lot. Cool to have followed the same deer for more than a mile thru all those diverse areas with 4 idiots drooling in a ford tauras passing the binos around like a bottle of booze


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Lol. That sounds like a blast. I have hunted on the east side of Saylorville a couple times, but never by the sandpiper area. 

I got a buddy who fishes big creek like crazy and he said a few years back, he saw 2 huge bucks fighting on the bank. Biggest bucks he'd ever seen, and he's born and raised in Iowa. He said they saw him, but they didn't even care... Just kept goin at it.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Checked the trail cams today... havent checked them since middle of september... good news is....HE'S BACK! AND BIGGER!

I may have arrowed this guy last year (slow/rough year for me), but I never saw him on the hoof. Any guesses on score? I had him at 3.5 last year, 4.5 this year. Sound about right?

Last year:








This year:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Sweet buck, I think he's 5.5 this year


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Sweet buck, I think he's 5.5 this year


Could be 5.5. I've only got what's now a 2 year history with him. He's very nocturnal, although I did get pics of him last year cruisin on November 13 at like 12pm. I hunted this property quite a bit last year and never once saw him. I'm planning to stay out of there for at least another week this year.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

ManOfKnight said:


> Man. I have to find some land around des moines to hunt. Banner is flooded and every place that looks good aerial that is public has private land blocking access.


Take a look at the public land north of saylorville lake along the des moines river, from granger up towards boone.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

IAWoodsman said:


> Take a look at the public land north of saylorville lake along the des moines river, from granger up towards boone.


That's where I usually go! I just drive around until I find a spot with no vehicles parked. If I've been there, great, I probably have a decent spot to hit. If not, I'm going in blind and finding new spots lol. There's pretty decent numbers for deer in that area. I haven't seen any big bucks yet, but as Liv4rut and others have said, there's some around.

Pics above are from a private spot FYI. I don't put trail cams on public ground.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Boilers said:


> That's where I usually go! I just drive around until I find a spot with no vehicles parked. If I've been there, great, I probably have a decent spot to hit. If not, I'm going in blind and finding new spots lol. There's pretty decent numbers for deer in that area. I haven't seen any big bucks yet, but as Liv4rut and others have said, there's some around.
> 
> Pics above are from a private spot FYI. I don't put trail cams on public ground.


I hunt out there quite a bit, there's LOTS of public land you just have to avoid easy access points. It helps if you can get permission to cut across private property to get to your stands, It's always a battle picking entry/exit routes when there's limited access points. I've seen some really nice deer hunting that area over last few years, but obviously they aren't stupid and they learn where NOT to be lol

This year I've been taking my waders with me and crossing some creeks to try to avoid the pressure, haven't seen any hunters while on stand yet, also haven't seen too many deer lol But when the rut rolls around that area can be as good as any, definitely a lot of mature deer along the river. Good luck this season!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I was just out there tonight. Got skunked, but I got out there late and climbed up a tree less than 100 yards from 2 other stands.... Should have known it would be a bust.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Boilers said:


> I was just out there tonight. Got skunked, but I got out there late and climbed up a tree less than 100 yards from 2 other stands.... Should have known it would be a bust.


I was out too, saw a couple does but other then that a pretty slow night...hopefully in the next 10 days or so the bucks will start getting in the mood


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

If you boys want to kill big stuff in the des moines river bottoms hunt the willow bottoms. you may be in a crap tree 12 feet off the ground with a cocoon of vines, branches etc all around you like a blind but that is where the big boys are and not many hunters will venture in it. Plus you usually walk 30-45 minutes to get into it. Awesome stuff over there.


----------



## Andy Wilson (Oct 19, 2014)

Has anyone ever hunted whitetail flats in Franklin county I just moved to the area and will be bow hunting there I was just wondering if anyone has gotten any nice deer out of there


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Nice deer are pulled out of whitetail flats each year. Several of the adjacent properties on the east side of the interstate are owned strictly for hunting so they are trying to grow some bucks. If you are patient and can hunt weekdays with less pressure you have a good chance.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Buddy from Iowa sent me this one tonight, got numerous pics of him on a ground scrape.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That would work


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a giant.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Yeah I've hunted there a couple times in the past close to where that pic was taken....It ain't much to look at on an aerial map but when the rut comes in that place is freaking insane! I had 12 bucks out there chasing does one night and the smallest in the bunch was a 140"+ 8pt.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

A guy I work with hunts a property like this. It's basically a triple wide fence row. With a few ravines and waterways. He kills big deer every year.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Boilers said:


> A guy I work with hunts a property like this. It's basically a triple wide fence row. With a few ravines and waterways. He kills big deer every year.


Yep that's a lot like how this is...Bordered on one side by crop fields, other side by cattle pasture and some houses....Small stream runs through it and a grown up fence row that eventually joins some timber on each end...Not a lot to it but the deer run it hard during the rut.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

A kid that hunts the neighbors place shot what looks to be a 160ish 10 pointer Friday night. It was his first bow kill. Other than that, slow movement for my buddies.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Pics mike!


----------



## Andy Wilson (Oct 19, 2014)

dbrnmllr said:


> Nice deer are pulled out of whitetail flats each year. Several of the adjacent properties on the east side of the interstate are owned strictly for hunting so they are trying to grow some bucks. If you are patient and can hunt weekdays with less pressure you have a good chance.


 which side of the interstate do you hunt I was gonna post up on east side of interstate in the south west corner


----------



## Andy Wilson (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info should not be a problem hunting on weekdays I'm on workman's comp just had shoulder surgery and will be hunting with my crossbow so this might be a good year


----------



## Brian7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm a north Iowa hunter and we had an early frost this year I want to say it was Sept. 12, the farmers around this area didn't think it was a hard frost but indeed it was! All of there crops were done growing, which means a slightly early harvest, but for the most part means all the leaves are changing and quite alot have fell already... I'm predicting an early rut this year. But I have no experience when it comes to this b/c I've never seen a frost this ealry I've been bow hunting for 10+ years now. Anyone have an opinioin or two on this one? I know the temps have been fluctuating also at nights dropping into the 30's.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't hunt it anymore but my inlaws live only a few miles north of latimer. I would hunt east side and walk about half way to the north along the field and find a tree. Come rut you will see lots of chasing from there and they will work the field edge.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Went to saylorville... had rude hunter come in right at sunset and talk his way to his stand. AWESOME


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

ManOfKnight said:


> Went to saylorville... had rude hunter come in right at sunset and talk his way to his stand. AWESOME


Saylorville? I dont think their is public hunting there. Do you mean big creek?


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

On the dnr website they display 2 split archery seasons. I thought they canceled the dec 22-jan 10 season?! Is their site not up to date?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

First off, there's really 3 public areas here. Big Creek, Saylorville WMA, and then some parts of Saylorville that are part of the army corp of engineers. 

Secondly, they cancelled the late rifle season. Which is the one everyone hated.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Boilers said:


> First off, there's really 3 public areas here. Big Creek, Saylorville WMA, and then some parts of Saylorville that are part of the army corp of engineers.
> 
> Secondly, they cancelled the late rifle season. Which is the one everyone hated.


Ummm there was a rifle season before?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, in the southern 2 tiers of counties. Check out the 2014-15 hunting guide. They actually made quite a few good changes IMO


----------



## Andy Wilson (Oct 19, 2014)

Yeah I was out doing some scouting and thought I would walk down the row of trees that seperates the grassy area from the corn field if you head north there the trees get thicker


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

sixstringer4528 said:


> On the dnr website they display 2 split archery seasons. I thought they canceled the dec 22-jan 10 season?! Is their site not up to date?


There is still an archery split just like last year, they cancelled the January antlerless only season. 

The rifle seasons were in the bottom two tiers of counties only.


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Andy Wilson said:


> Yeah I was out doing some scouting and thought I would walk down the row of trees that seperates the grassy area from the corn field if you head north there the trees get thicker


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am proud to say I am either related to or these young kids/parents are very close friends of mine. Looks like the Dads & G-Pas better get busy. All 2014 & all but 1 Archery. CONGRATULATIONS to our young hunters.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

What do you guys think about the rut this year? I think its going to be a bit early.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Not here in central. It's 70 some degrees. Should be right on schedule.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

It's supposed to be more intense and earlier this year(first two weeks of November). Last year the late full moon really screwed everything up.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. I think I'm going to start fiddling with scents and calls this coming weekend to see whats going on.


----------



## Brian7 (Oct 20, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing get some doe urine out and see what smells in!


----------



## trapper.robi (Jul 9, 2011)

Man I cant wait to get back out there!!! Looks like i might be able to get out the 2nd, 3rd and 4th weekends of nov. Ya, you could say Im a lil excited!!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

2 does, 3 fawns yesterday. 1 Doe, 1 fawn today. Could have had 4 shots but Does always get a pass from me. In 400 acres I've checked, 3 rubs & nothing else. Only "little" guys on trail cams... We got plenty of time. As always we play the game & hope the rut starts earlier but it's pretty much the same every year..


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Seeing a lot of scrapes popping up, field edges are getting hit pretty hard in my area. Wishing these temps would drop!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, ive noticed quite a few in my backyard. (Woods from a park close by.)


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

This weather doesn't have me excited this weekend. I am going to pheasant hunt on Saturday. I have an old girl that I want to get one more bird over her!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Another good one was shot next to our place. The neighbors boys are putting a hurting on them with the bows this year.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

I finally have a whole weekend off. Time to try a few afternoon stands. Quite a few bucks moving in the mornings. My friend I hunt on has seen a very large non typical in the area. No trail cam photos yet of him but Doug said he's a whopper.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Took my wife to the stand where I shot my buck & found these along the way (guess I should have waited)(lol) .


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Can anyone tell me if the farmers are pulling out the corn in the southern tiers? I had been dry for a week or so, but then rained last night in Des Moines area, i wondered whats going on in the south part of the state. I hunt that area in November.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

I know that the farmers whose land I hunt in Iowa/Johnson county was getting all of his corn out in the next few days.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Steel185 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the farmers are pulling out the corn in the southern tiers? I had been dry for a week or so, but then rained last night in Des Moines area, i wondered whats going on in the south part of the state. I hunt that area in November.


Way behind, lots and lots of beans still in. Corn is going to be in for most of the rut, sucks but nothing you can do. Just hunt hard and whatever happens, happens.


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

skyleralan said:


> Way behind, lots and lots of beans still in. Corn is going to be in for most of the rut, sucks but nothing you can do. Just hunt hard and whatever happens, happens.


Yeah, that's what I figured. I thought there was a chance but definitely not after last nights rain.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

What's the activity like? I haven't been out for a few weeks and probably wont be out this weekend cause of stubborn people. Ive got a 3 day weekend and am going to be cooped up in the stanky city the entire time.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Just had a mid 150s come through about 5 minutes after two does came through sniffing the ground.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Just had a mid 150s come through about 5 minutes after two does came through sniffing the ground.


What are you waiting on a booner?!?!?


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

I couldn't get a clear shot on him. Tried grunting at him but he was pretty fixed on the does. And followed the same trail they did.


----------



## Brian7 (Oct 20, 2014)

It's been raining on and off here up in north Iowa and I think that and the fact that corn is $3 last I heard isn't helping us in getting the corn out...They have to have places to store it b/c of it, so as of right now they are "storing it" in the field i believe


----------



## Brian7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Word to the wise, the rules of whitetail hunting are out the window when it comes to the rut last year I showed up to my usual spot and realized that where the deer are moving I didin't have a shooting lane, so relunctantly I went and cut out a shooting lane outa some real thick scrub brush, I thought well thats it I've cleared every deer within 3 miles of here, not true I got in the stand and not even 15-20 minutes later here comes does and bucks anyhow got a buck in my tiny little shooting lane and he was at 25 yards I knew my mathews wouldn't drop a bit at that distance and I plugged him...I think they are attracted to sound it the rut get out there and cut it up!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Brian7 said:


> It's been raining on and off here up in north Iowa and I think that and the fact that corn is $3 last I heard isn't helping us in getting the corn out...They have to have places to store it b/c of it, so as of right now they are "storing it" in the field i believe


 There is a lot of truth in this statement. I farm in SW Iowa and very little corn coming out around here for that reason. I have a home in Eastern Iowa as well and much more corn being combined here. Been extremely wet in SW Iowa this year. Corn is between 17-20 percent moisture content and at the low prices the farmers don't want to have to pay to dry it on down. I would expect that to impact our hunting this year! Greg


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

5 kids I know have all taken Bucks in the last couple weeks. (1 gun youth & 4 Archery). ALL the "veteran" bowhunters I know (several) have not seen or had a Buck close enough to draw their Bow. I've seen 9 Does (4 within easy bow range) in 12 hrs. in 3 different stands & No Bucks. I've found 3 rubs & no other Buck sign. I will be hitting it almost daily starting next week.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Slow afternoon so far here.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

To hot out slow here


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Slow afternoon so far here.


Good luck jim! They were out last night. We had 13 does and 3 bucks out. Two were dinks and they chased all over. 1/2 hour before dark a 5 yr old came out. Had them all at 50...little man was behind the bow. Nothing came to 20 though. He was pumped!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks. I saw quite a few last night too. They just didn't seem to want to play with me.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

It was slow for me tonight. Small buck, doe and a fawn. Mornings probly gonna be better with this warm weather.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Ha an awesome morning with a couple of fork horns sparing then a nice wide 120(ish) young buck started to make a scrape in front of me. Tonight just one young buck. No does all day, which for me is weird because I can usually have my pick of them if I want.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Shot this guy tonight. Was going to hold off for a bigger one, but he was 12 yards broadside when I shot him. Shot him at about 5:45. Came in to a grunt call.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Just had a mid 150s come through about 5 minutes after two does came through sniffing the ground.


Good to hear!! Good sign!


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Shot this guy tonight. Was going to hold off for a bigger one, but he was 12 yards broadside when I shot him. Shot him at about 5:45. Came in to a grunt call.


Congrats!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice work birddawg! I may be out in the morning if I can get to sleep!


----------



## MNDan (Nov 24, 2004)

Congrats BirdDawg! My Dad's side of the family is from Fort Dodge, so fun to see you live there - every summer as kids we would head down to Eagle Grove and then on to Fort Dodge for a few days - nice town.


----------



## dwilkis (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice bird-dawg. I would like to see the one you were waiting for. That is a trophy in anyone's book! Congrats.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Great buck Bird-Dawg! 

Just about to head out the door, excited as ever!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats on a good buck!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice buck BirdDawg Congrats


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Good luck everyone... Nice morning. So quiet getting in today!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Buddy took a nice 10 point buck on his 11 acres yesterday at sunset. I'll make sure with him that it is OK to post pics.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Hunting this morning with a friend near st Charles. Saw 1 130 buck so far. Nice morning for sure.


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

ManOfKnight said:


> Buddy took a nice 10 point buck on his 11 acres yesterday at sunset. I'll make sure with him that it is OK to post pics.


I took a nap in my stand this morning. No deer at all?? So depressing not to see anything.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

On stand now. Went in blind to a public spot. Scared several deer out of a bedding area I believe, which slowed me down quite a bit. In the process of setting up, a nice young buck came cantering in. Didn't get a real good look at him, but appeared to be about a 100" 8 pt. button buck just came running in on me right as I was typing lol. He's 20 yards away right now.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice. I'm going tonight. Going to make sure my blind is still there in next few hours


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Shot this guy tonight. Was going to hold off for a bigger one, but he was 12 yards broadside when I shot him. Shot him at about 5:45. Came in to a grunt call.


Congrats and thanks for posting your pic!!! Greg.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Did a little bird hunting today


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Did a little bird hunting today


To say jealous would be an understatement..... A buddy of mine supposedly has a spot that the farmer saw a lot of birds this week.. I sure hope so!! I have only shot one rooster in my life, and that was around 10 years ago... I hope the population gets back around here!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> To say jealous would be an understatement..... A buddy of mine supposedly has a spot that the farmer saw a lot of birds this week.. I sure hope so!! I have only shot one rooster in my life, and that was around 10 years ago... I hope the population gets back around here!


We used to be hardcore about it, a lot of fun back in the day. Saw 8 roosters today just got up a little too far away. Luckily this one got up right by me.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> We used to be hardcore about it, a lot of fun back in the day. Saw 8 roosters today just got up a little too far away. Luckily this one got up right by me.


That's awesome man! Went with a different buddy to a spot last year and we saw a few roosters. I can't wait to get a couple!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

jdk81 said:


> That's awesome man! Went with a different buddy to a spot last year and we saw a few roosters. I can't wait to get a couple!


They say the population is the highest in a few years, get out there and get some!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

MNDan said:


> Congrats BirdDawg! My Dad's side of the family is from Fort Dodge, so fun to see you live there - every summer as kids we would head down to Eagle Grove and then on to Fort Dodge for a few days - nice town.


What's your families name? Most of my family is from Fort Dodge and Eagle Grove.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

birddog-congrats, nice buck. I was helping the farmer move cattle yesterday. Start hard next week..


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Been hearing a little shooting today. hoping the pheasant hunters push those deer around. Morning was slooooow just saw 1 buck. Moved to differant location near Lorimor. Never hunted this stand yet this year. Lots of does on trail cam and quite a few small bucks.


----------



## possum trapper (Nov 24, 2005)

Target Tony said:


> Been hearing a little shooting today. hoping the pheasant hunters push those deer around. Morning was slooooow just saw 1 buck. Moved to differant location near Lorimor. Never hunted this stand yet this year. Lots of does on trail cam and quite a few small bucks.


don't you ever work??


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

My first whole weekend off in 2 months. Been putting in 55+ hours a week.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

My wife shot the largest doe I have ever had the pleasure (displeasure) to drag this morning. Thing weighed close to 190lb on the scale. Thing was like dragging a large buck.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I just had like 6 or more Bosnian dudes come through small game hunting on public


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

In the blind with my son tonight again. This time we've got a half rack deke out. Beauty of a night to be out!


----------



## mmyers (Aug 6, 2006)

Does anybody know if affinity archery in Marion is still in business? The phone # online goes to voicemail every time I call.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

They are still open. I was just there Thursday.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

I had 3 does at different times come by - nothing in range. I'm devoting this year to hunting with traditional equipment only. Back at it in the morning.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Two small bucks and a doe tonight from me. Dad passed a 135-140" 3.5. Bumped a ton of deer on the way out and one might have been a shooter. Got this new 8 on cam, if he was just a little heavier...


----------



## dmoose66 (Jan 17, 2014)

grunted in nice 3 1/2 year old buck to about 15 yards . I would guess he would have went upper 150's . He came in a puffed up and up wind of me , i could smell him .He should be a good one next year if he makes it . A friend has seen a couple of bucks fighting also .


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

That's a heck of a deer to pass at 15 yards... Yikes. I couldn't do it.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

You guys are killin me. I'll be headed your way from WV on the 6th or 7th for a couple week visit. Staying in Logan.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

You better stop and see me this time P


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> You better stop and see me this time P


I will if you have a cold IPA in the fridge. Lol! 

Planned on stopping on the way home last time but had to leave early for a funeral and couldn't swing it.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

pbuck said:


> I will if you have a cold IPA in the fridge. Lol!
> 
> Planned on stopping on the way home last time but had to leave early for a funeral and couldn't swing it.


I can arrange some IPA.


----------



## Brian7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice buck birddawg way to go! I got out yesterday morning and seen 7 bucks, 3 yearlings 2-3 does and one of the smaller bucks was chasing two does pretty hard. I shot a smaller 8 pointer good enough for me


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Well it turned hot in north Iowa this morning. At 8 had a doe standing at 20 in front of my only to hear a rustle behind me. It was my number 1 buck, only he broke off one main beam at the g2. Standing diagonal back to my left quartering away and busted off a fourth of his rack. At 9 after a dozen does have gone thru I see another buck at 80 yards and grunt at him. His head snapped up and proceeded to make his way back to me. I think it's heating up with the cold front on its way.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats. It's about to get good with this cold snap!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Iowa3d said:


> Congrats. It's about to get good with this cold snap!


Thanks. Wish I could kill some does just to get back out.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's been a few years so I'm feeling pretty good about him.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Went out 4 times this weekend. Saw several does this morning, and got skunked tonight, though my buddy 60 yards away tonight saw 7 deer, all 20 yards on the other side of him. Driving home I saw a small buck, 1 mature buck, and several does. Movement is definitely picking up.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

A few hours left on this tag if you know anyone from out of state looking to hunt Iowa this year or in 2015. Winner gets one either sex tag and one antlerless tag and both can be used state wide in any zone for any season (except early muzzleloader)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301360949037


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys that take vacation during the rut, are you gonna take it the first week of Nov or the second week?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm starting with the November 5, 6, and 7. And I've got 2 more days in my back pocket.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Congrats to all who have connected so far. I am finally going to be hitting the woods for the first sit this coming weekend. My wife and I welcomed my future hunting buddy into the world 7 months ago and that has made hunting time a little more limited. I'm looking forward to the cool down and hopefully some bucks on their feet. 

Question for you guys...would you guess these pics to be the same buck or a different deer? I feel like the deer in the 10/26 pics has more mass than the 10/3 pic but maybe I'm talking myself into that. What do you guys think?


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Boilers said:


> I'm starting with the November 5, 6, and 7. And I've got 2 more days in my back pocket.


Yea I was thinking same way starting with the 5th.


----------



## basnbuks (Jul 13, 2010)

Stinger85 said:


> You guys that take vacation during the rut, are you gonna take it the first week of Nov or the second week?


Headed your way nov 3 dont have be back to work til the sat after thanksgiving, so im takin it all. You guys save me 1


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

Boilers said:


> I'm starting with the November 5, 6, and 7. And I've got 2 more days in my back pocket.


Looking back at my pictures from the last few years most of the activity in my area is in the same date range. My last two vacation days are the 6th and 7th.


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Stinger85 said:


> You guys that take vacation during the rut, are you gonna take it the first week of Nov or the second week?


I had to take one or the other, so I went with the 7-14th. Hope I don't just miss it.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

dgblum said:


> Congrats to all who have connected so far. I am finally going to be hitting the woods for the first sit this coming weekend. My wife and I welcomed my future hunting buddy into the world 7 months ago and that has made hunting time a little more limited. I'm looking forward to the cool down and hopefully some bucks on their feet.
> 
> Question for you guys...would you guess these pics to be the same buck or a different deer? I feel like the deer in the 10/26 pics has more mass than the 10/3 pic but maybe I'm talking myself into that. What do you guys think?


Looking at the g2's I'd say its the same buck, doc. Good luck!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

BCU_Archer said:


> Looking at the g2's I'd say its the same buck, doc. Good luck!



Thanks buddy! I think you are probably right. He will likely get the pass this year. I think he's only a 3.5 y/o. Hopefully you are going to find some time to get in the stand!


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

He'd be tough to pass but I think you're right he looks like he has more growing to do. He'll be a stud next year!


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

Got a pretty good one yesterday. Came in to 20 yards at first light, didn't make far after the shot. Passed him last year from the same stand a few times, really big bodied deer.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I am going to take the 7 and 9th off. I have one other day it will either be the 14 or 3. If I see a lot of good movement this weekend then I will take Monday off.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

petersonbucks said:


> Got a pretty good one yesterday. Came in to 20 yards at first light, didn't make far after the shot. Passed him last year from the same stand a few times, really big bodied deer.


Congratulations man, that's an absolute stud! 

Just curious, was he chasing, or did you do any calling?


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

petersonbucks said:


> Got a pretty good one yesterday. Came in to 20 yards at first light, didn't make far after the shot. Passed him last year from the same stand a few times, really big bodied deer.


That is a stud!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

He's a beauty. Buddy from work shot a nice deer Saturday, but I can't bring myself to steal the pics off Facebook.


----------



## petersonbucks (Apr 9, 2007)

No calling, hunting the edge of bedding area he came right through.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

petersonbucks said:


> Got a pretty good one yesterday. Came in to 20 yards at first light, didn't make far after the shot. Passed him last year from the same stand a few times, really big bodied deer.


That's a hoss, man. Congrats!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Anybody seeing much for early rut-ish activity?


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Anybody gonna sit all day this weekend? Pretty sure I am gonna do it, just not positive yet.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

I will be on vacation Thurs and Friday. I will sit as long as i can.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Friday is looking so good...even better than it did yesterday. Trying to decide if I should take it off, or if I be better off in November.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

my vacation days are set for the 12th, 13th and 14th of Nov. i have always set it for the first week of Nov and have always been slightly disappointed with weather and all. this year i am going a little later. i do get to hunt every morning if i want so i wont be totally missing out.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Boilers said:


> Friday is looking so good...even better than it did yesterday. Trying to decide if I should take it off, or if I be better off in November.


Calling for 20 mph wind in my area Friday I could do without that.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a good point. It sure was windy Sunday night. My tree was moving like crazy.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Looking real promising for the next couple days


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

3 1/2 hours, afternoon. 1 adult Doe & 2 young Does come out @ 80 yds. 5:50 pm & walked across to a draw 60 yds away into some woods. 10 min. behind, just going the same way a tiny forky.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the buck I shot stopped and sniffed every doe pee that I had. And he was upwind and I could smell him. I also saw a basket rack chasing a doe in a field driving yesterday afternoon


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Just getting home from running some errands seen a nice buck standing beside a fence row at 12:55. Turned around and went back he looked like he was just surveying the situation.


----------



## skyleralan (Nov 2, 2010)

Saw 4 mature bucks all on the move tonight, and 2 of those were fighting. I haven't seen a mature buck in person yet this season. Getting CLOSE! If the wind wasn't howling and if an old doe wouldn't have got down wind maybe it would have all came together! 

I have been winded so many times already this year I can't believe it, honestly, I can't believe it!!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Going to head out this morning and give it a shot hopefully see something decent.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Andy Wilson (Oct 19, 2014)

dbrnmllr said:


> Nice deer are pulled out of whitetail flats each year. Several of the adjacent properties on the east side of the interstate are owned strictly for hunting so they are trying to grow some bucks. If you are patient and can hunt weekdays with less pressure you have a good chance.


man I was out at whitetail flats Monday evening did not see anything so I went farther north this morning still did not see anything spot wasn't so good were I set up to dark to see did more scouting on way out found a couple of scrapes about 100ft from were it looks like they been being down the corn is still in on the east side and I was wondering if you come in from the east instead of the south in the morning if I might have a better chance also I was thinking in the evening I would come in from the south and post up by were the scapes are. Where did you come in from and did you hunt mornings or evenings


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Andy Wilson said:


> man I was out at whitetail flats Monday evening did not see anything so I went farther north this morning still did not see anything spot wasn't so good were I set up to dark to see did more scouting on way out found a couple of scrapes about 100ft from were it looks like they been being down the corn is still in on the east side and I was wondering if you come in from the east instead of the south in the morning if I might have a better chance also I was thinking in the evening I would come in from the south and post up by were the scapes are. Where did you come in from and did you hunt mornings or evenings


All depends on what time of season. But regardless you have to play wind. I hunted east side along the tree line on the west side of the cornfield. The corn will stay in all winter for the wildlife, or at least it used to. So hunt the field edge, and yes a scrape would be good this time of year.


----------



## Andy Wilson (Oct 19, 2014)

dbrnmllr said:


> All depends on what time of season. But regardless you have to play wind. I hunted east side along the tree line on the west side of the cornfield. The corn will stay in all winter for the wildlife, or at least it used to. So hunt the field edge, and yes a scrape would be good this time of year.


yeah I was in that same tree line but I've been hunting on the edge more were there bedding down the scrapes were in the woods looks like a promising spot if I Dont get winded I think the deer are bedding down out there and going into the corn in the morning gonna try again tomorrow


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Saw a nice 8 chasing a doe this afternoon and making soft grunts, about a half hour before dark a big bodied 10 picked up the same trail. Loving these cooler temps! Looks like it's only going to get better through the weekend.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Outstanding movement this morning. Lots of small bucks chasing. None will come in to my doe decoy. And no big bucks


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Good to hear! Good luck!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Good to hear! Good luck!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Who else is going out in the AM? Looks like it is supposed to be down to 30 at first light!!!! Talk about a perfect cold snap!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I would if I could. My vacation is next Wednesday through Friday and the weather is looking pretty good. Mid 50's for highs and mis 30's for lows.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

This weekend is going to be great! High 20's low 30's on Saturday morning.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Can't make it in the morning, but I'll be out tomorrow evening...looking forward to it!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Probably going to be Saturday for me. Got this weekend, work Monday and Tuesday , then off until the following Monday, the 10th. Got two more vacation days to burn if necessary. Then I'll be a weekend warrior.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Ill have two weeks to get it done starting Saturday


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Going to be too windy for me to set tomorrow.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I will update from the tree in the morning! Hopefully I cam post one of my target bucks!


----------



## bobbal (Sep 15, 2004)

Saw a couple does late. No bucks chasing. 30 mph winds with 50 mph gusts today. I'll pass today.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Had my best day so far yesterday deer just running everywhere. One really pretty young one 9 point frame and add a split brow he really wanted shot he better wise up before someone else gets him


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

In the tree. Windy yes. But not too bad. No movement yet.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Dad just rattled in a 170s 10 pointer. Circled downwind though. No shot


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hit the horns at around 9:30 and had a little fork horn come by. Grunted at him and did a 90 degree turn and bedded about 30 yards to my right. No other activity and I left as soon as he got up and left. Sure was chilly!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Finally got the season started. Took a nice fat doe. i do the processing myself so the meat is cooling in a second refrigerator for a few days. Shot was a little forward but the NAP kill zone cut the windpipe. Dropped in 30 yards.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Big doe!

I'm officially on vacation! Time to get rid of this buck tag.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah. When i mean fat i mean fat. I had to trim a lot of fat. Not sure what they are eating but she was fat.


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> Big doe!
> 
> I'm officially on vacation! Time to get rid of this buck tag.


I'll take the tag if you don't want it :wink:


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

WUD DUK said:


> I'll take the tag if you don't want it :wink:


Lol! Are they valuable or something?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Apparently worth about $5k according to that auction.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Boilers said:


> Apparently worth about $5k according to that auction.


Ya that's crazy


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lots of activity tonight from the time I got in to out. Hit the grunt tube followed by a snort wheeze.....5 minutes later had a 140" 9 at 15 yds! Let him live another day. Other than that, pretty much froze my butt off!! Hit the calls guys, pre-rut is definitely here!!


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

kyates80 said:


> Lots of activity tonight from the time I got in to out. Hit the grunt tube followed by a snort wheeze.....5 minutes later had a 140" 9 at 15 yds! Let him live another day. Other than that, pretty much froze my butt off!! Hit the calls guys, pre-rut is definitely here!!


Sat 4 hours tonight, 15 does and 4 small bucks chasing. Didn't see much activity in the early afternoon, but it was crazy right before dark, does getting ran all over the place. Can't wait for next week!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My buddies son shot a 212 incher tonight. Its huge!! I also heard a 253 incher was shot in des moines county. I haven't seen pics of him yet. It is here fellas!!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

I had a shooter at 25 yards last night, but never had a shot opportunity. Had 3 other shooters on camera this last week! Sweet November is finally here!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful morning. Good luck guys. I haven't seen anything yet


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Doe and a small 9 point for me


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Got my doe done today. Jerky and grind ready to go. Tenderloins and back straps into individual packages.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Two does out of range and a small buck this morning. Didn't see any signs of rutting activity but it sure was a beautiful morning


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just finished reading 15+ comments (FB) from guys in N.E. Ia in their stands this AM. Most seeing nothing on this brisk Nov. 1st & definitely little Buck activity. Heading out for afternoon & my 3 1/2 to 4 hour sit.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

ahunter55 said:


> Just finished reading 15+ comments (FB) from guys in N.E. Ia in their stands this AM. Most seeing nothing on this brisk Nov. 1st & definitely little Buck activity. Heading out for afternoon & my 3 1/2 to 4 hour sit.


It was slow for me too


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Saw a buck chasing on the drive to hunting spot, only saw one 3 pt while hunting. Spike on one side, fork on the other. Saw a young basket rack cruisin across an open field on the way home at about 11


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yesterday morning I saw 2 bucks chasing a few does. But after 30 mins they moved off on their own slowly. It seemed more like a "practice" than the real thing.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Thought I was done last night. Tripped and ripped string off rail. Luckily scheels put it back on. No damage. 

Did lose my release in the trip. $100 trip  will look when I go out in hour and half.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Good friend arrowed this 150 class buck today and another hunter also shot a 150. Both are first time buck killers with their bows!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

BCU_Archer said:


> Two does out of range and a small buck this morning. Didn't see any signs of rutting activity but it sure was a beautiful morning


Close too what I saw this morning 4 does and a small buck


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

I checked the weather for my area the next 7 days calls for wind 20 or above each day. I know the deer will still move but I hate when you mostly have to hunt by sight alone cause you cant count on hearing anything moving. which in turn makes you move around more.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

dac said:


> I checked the weather for my area the next 7 days calls for wind 20 or above each day. I know the deer will still move but I hate when you mostly have to hunt by sight alone cause you cant count on hearing anything moving. which in turn makes you move around more.


I hear ya there. I like a little wind. The deer are less spooky, and you can get away with more movement, but 20 mph is not all that fun.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Good luck everyone! Sitting in South Dakota for next 2 months for training! As my farm and stands sit unhunted and lonely Haha (Well I hope unhunted) Cameras in December will tell me I guess


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Guys I just found a nice buck dead at the Saylorville public hunting area. Looks like he's been dead for a week, or so. If you know someone who couldn't find their deer. Please pm me.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I'd love to post a pic, but if someone comes forward, I'd really like to have them identify it. 

Anybody got any tips on what to do? I really don't want the squirrels to get his rack, but I believe it's illegal to take a rack without a tag.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Boilers said:


> Guys I just found a nice buck dead at the Saylorville public hunting area. Looks like he's been dead for a week, or so. If you know someone who couldn't find their deer. Please pm me.


I posted this last week. You must have been guy that passed me walking in. He's right on a ridge line.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Boilers said:


> I'd love to post a pic, but if someone comes forward, I'd really like to have them identify it.
> 
> Anybody got any tips on what to do? I really don't want the squirrels to get his rack, but I believe it's illegal to take a rack without a tag.


I told dnr about it. Coyotes tore him up good as of last Saturday. He's beautiful.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Saw two little bucks today. They were definitely looking. 

My buddy had a 120" ish buck chase off two does in front of him.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't believe you can move it without a salvage tag. No sense in letting the rack go to waste. Hopefully someone lost it and sees this!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

He's been out here about week and half of you are talking about the one on the ridge line northeast of the bean field entrance. I couldn't see wound that killed him. His guts were gone, so it could have been a gut shot


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I got skunked for the first time of the season tonight.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

How old do you guys think this one is? 3.5??? Split 2s and a split 3 on his right side















Curious on this one too. Buck movement exploded in the last week.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> I got skunked for the first time of the season tonight.


Glad I wasn't the only one! Sat 5 hours without seeing 1 deer.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

ManOfKnight said:


> He's been out here about week and half of you are talking about the one on the ridge line northeast of the bean field entrance. I couldn't see wound that killed him. His guts were gone, so it could have been a gut shot


Yup. That's the one. Dude has some crazy mass


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Is the area you all are talking about south of the dam, north of I-80? This is my second season hunting in Iowa so I'm still trying to get my berings to all the hunting areas.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Steel185 said:


> Is the area you all are talking about south of the dam, north of I-80? This is my second season hunting in Iowa so I'm still trying to get my berings to all the hunting areas.


No. North end of Saylorville.


----------



## Steel185 (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh between saylorville lake and big creek, gocha.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Steel185 said:


> Oh between saylorville lake and big creek, gocha.


Kinda... Really a lot closer to granger. Google "Iowa hunting atlas". It's an interactive map that shows all public hunting.


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

Boilers said:


> Kinda... Really a lot closer to granger. Google "Iowa hunting atlas". It's an interactive map that shows all public hunting.


Shhhhhh!!!! Keep that a secret!


----------



## Xlr8n (Feb 15, 2009)

Hunted 4 hours this a.m. A mature doe with a single younger doe came by at first light. No other deer seen. Hunted two spots, both by scrape lines scrapes were freshly tended before I got there before first light. Rut action must be spotty as I see others are having luck. This in SW IA, Loess Hills hunting.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Saw 15 does throughout this morning and evening. One basket rack and one decent buck out in a field. Trying to get my little brother his first deer with a bow and first deer period.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Boilers said:


> Yup. That's the one. Dude has some crazy mass
> View attachment 2074598


Yeah that pic doesn't do him justice.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

ManOfKnight said:


> Yeah that pic doesn't do him justice.


I didn't have time for a full out photo shoot! I had to get up a tree!

But I did snag one more


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Crazy what coyotes and critters do in under a week. Last Saturday his left rear leg was eaten, as well as his stomach.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Ain't nothing there but the head and ribs now. The legs are picked to the bone and no longer attached.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

D-TRAIN said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one! Sat 5 hours without seeing 1 deer.


I could hear them in the next valley over. They just didn't want to follow my script. I was hunting a different area of this particular timber than where I usually go. It was still a beautiful night to be in the woods, and as always, way better than working.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

N.E. Ia. Good thing I don't shoot Does. 2 Adults & fawn passed at 15 yds.. You can see my gam cam in pics I took. 5:40pm & nothing else.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Got skunked tonight, I was pretty optimistic after seeing a few bucks chasing last night. I think I'm going to take Thursday and Friday off next week...hope it pays off!


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Boilers said:


> I didn't have time for a full out photo shoot! I had to get up a tree!
> 
> But I did snag one more
> 
> View attachment 2074656


Talk to the Saylorville game warden or sheriff for Polk county. They will give you a salvage tag, no reason to let the tree rats get it. Hang it in a cedar so you know it is there and come back for it.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

D-TRAIN said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one! Sat 5 hours without seeing 1 deer.


Same getting real tired of freezing my ass off already and not seeing anything !!!


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

11-1
Bucks are definitely looking for and w/ does already in my area of SC Iowa. Got this bad boy yesterday p.m.


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thats and awesome buck congrats. Did you do any calling to get him in?


----------



## IowaAssassin (Aug 1, 2011)

Got this on Tuesday. Little bucks were chasing does, big bucks were cruising. Does were not receptive but I'd guess there are a couple hot ones by now.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Any luck rattling or calling at all yet?


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

IowaAssassin said:


> Got this on Tuesday. Little bucks were chasing does, big bucks were cruising. Does were not receptive but I'd guess there are a couple hot ones by now.
> View attachment 2075094


Great deer, perfect shot!


----------



## IowaAssassin (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Six!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

iowaassn-nice looking buck.. I'm hoping this next week brings some bruisers around for me as I've seen Does at all of my stand locations..


----------



## IowaAssassin (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks you! I try to hunt where I know there are doe bedding areas close this time of year. Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

ryantitman6 said:


> Thats and awesome buck congrats. Did you do any calling to get him in?


Just did some blind grunting, but the doe brought him in I think. Never saw her in the thick stuff. After I grunted he did a couple grunts followed be a sneeze at the end. Must've thought there was another buck in the area. 

My bro had no luck rattling at all this a.m. Said it was dead due to the warm day again. Lot of movement in the early morning and at closing time.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great bucks guys! I didn't see a deer today


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> Great bucks guys! I didn't see a deer today


Same here. Saw a bruiser in a corn field with a doe on the way home. He had to have been the dominant buck in the area. He just stood there while she was eating in the bean stubble. I turned around and got him in the headlights. Probably a 150" 10 pt. he then took off and she followed.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Wife shot this doe a couple of weeks ago. She shot a doe last year as well in her first year of hunting. She had several bucks all around and under her this afternoon. Now she knows all about "Buck Fever"!!! . Greg


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Great bucks, guys! Saw about 11-12 deer today. Passed a 130s 8 pt. and saw a big buck 200 yds away but with the wind he couldn't hear me grunt at him and he headed away from me possibly chasing after a doe. Pretty sure it was one of the bucks I've been after.


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

grunted in a small 8 pointer last night. Came out about 70 yards away and saw the decoy. Came in right on a string just too small. He actually ended up licking the step to the ladder stand because I had put doe pee on my boot before walking in.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Quiet here. One small 8 in the distance...slow. Was in MO this weekend for youth and it was on down there. bIG Shane from there to here.
Started vaca today, went to my best private spot...thought I'd check my scrape cam for 3 weeks if pics...no camera. Seems I'm not alone in here after all. Man, a fella can't have nuthin' nice!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

That sucks Mike. Sorry to hear that. Good week for vacation though.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Decent action this weekend. The spot I am hunting has become more or even worse than public hunting. Guys just don't have respect for other sportsman. It is a controlled hunt. The areas are not that big. If I go to a spot and someone else is there I go somewhere else. 

I hunted yesterday, I was there first and when I walked out there was another car parked next to mind. I thought I had seen some lights in the timber early in the morning while I was in my tree.


----------



## Miller07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Slow morning for me in NE IA also. One spike and a 125 ish 10 pointer. Luckily I'm also on vacation this week. Weather looks to be good towards the end of the week if this wind would let up a bit it sure would help. Good luck to everyone out hunting!


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Woods are dead...I'm blown away...I always see soooo many deer in this stand. Gonna have to try another area. If that don't work I'll go back to work! Save my vaca!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Iowa3d said:


> Woods are dead...I'm blown away...I always see soooo many deer in this stand. Gonna have to try another area. If that don't work I'll go back to work! Save my vaca!


Yea I went last night cause the Solunar tables said it was going to be a poor time. And I don't put much stock in Solunar tables so I set out to prove them wrong I guess the joke was on me. lol


----------



## Tomo (Jan 21, 2004)

Nov 1, 3:30, first day out this season. Much too windy in the stand so I climbed down, headed for a draw and squatted next to a tree. This guy came cruising right to me not long after. He was definitely looking. Weighed 245 field dressed. Phone died right after this shot so I only got this one.


----------



## Tomo (Jan 21, 2004)

Friends bowkill on Halloween. We are in NW Iowa.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

One buddy shot a 149 and another shot a 146 on public this weekend.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Wow very nice deer guys!


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Starting Sunday the 9th with the dip in temperatures...it will be full on in Southwest Iowa. I was out for sits all day Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Saw the first buck chasing...just a small buck though. Then heard some snorting in the timber and out ran a fawn...I would assume getting chased off mama. Can't wait for Saturday-Tuesday with my vacation days. Saw a beautiful 10 in the 170 class...was 15 yds from me but no shot in the brush...saw him again later but off in the distance...he needs to die this weekend! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Still quiet here...nice looking bucks...congrats


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like I picked the wrong week for vacation. It is crazy still...weather is all messed up. I'm guessing its time to for the smoker up and make jerky.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Guys I just shot one about 30 minutes ago. He bedded down about 60 yards away. May have been a liver hit. Gonna have to wait him out. He was slightly quartering away, I can see him fine and he hasn't moved for 10 minutes or so. His head is on the ground.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Boilers said:


> Guys I just shot one about 30 minutes ago. He bedded down about 60 yards away. May have been a liver hit. Gonna have to wait him out. He was slightly quartering away, I can see him fine and he hasn't moved for 10 minutes or so. His head is on the ground.


Sweet! Be patient, sounds like you got him. Big one?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Big enough! It all happened really fast. I think he's a main frame 8 pt with around 10-12" g2's. That's about all I can say lol


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Boilers said:


> Big enough! It all happened really fast. I think he's a main frame 8 pt with around 10-12" g2's. That's about all I can say lol


Very nice! Congrats! Sounds like he is down for the count. Enjoy some extra time in the stand and wait him out a bit.


----------



## Turkey165 (Aug 24, 2009)

Awesome! Chasing, cruising, calls. Howd it go down?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I have been in the stand all morning. Saw 3 young bucks and 2 does. Rattled in one fork horned buck. Nothing from the big guys yet. I think we are getting close here in Iowa. To me that's the perfect time. When the rut really kicks in and there is no way you are pulling a buck off a doe, then you are just hoping the right doe walks under the right stand. I prefer it when the bucks are still out looking around.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Boilers said:


> Big enough! It all happened really fast. I think he's a main frame 8 pt with around 10-12" g2's. That's about all I can say lol


Good job. Be patient...


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

He still hasn't moved. Just FYI ... I shot him, he kicked, ran 20-30 yards. Had no idea what happened. Stopped looked around, tail flickering like crazy, then he got wobbly, laid down, bobbed his head back and forth for a few minutes and Hasn't moved since.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like he's done.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Sounds like he's done.


Agreed!


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Boilers said:


> Big enough! It all happened really fast. I think he's a main frame 8 pt with around 10-12" g2's. That's about all I can say lol


Post some pics soon.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Iowa3d said:


> Looks like I picked the wrong week for vacation. It is crazy still...weather is all messed up. I'm guessing its time to for the smoker up and make jerky.


I'll stop by tomorrow to help sample...


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Just got down. Gonna post some pics soon


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Anybody got a deer cart near Saylorville?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats man, nice deer


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Great looking buck, Boilers!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats boilers!! Awesome buck!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice buck Boilers!


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Nice buck...liver shot it sounds like.


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome buck!!! How did he come in?


----------



## 2506Rem (May 3, 2004)

NIce Buck. Congrats


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

nice bucks fellas. I was in the stand 3 1/2 hours yesterday afternoon. 1 new rub behind my stand. I watched 8 Does for over 2 hours feeding in a corn field from 80 to 30 yds. & not one Buck around N.E. Ia.. Oh, saw 1 Bobcat that walked up to & stopped right "under" my stand.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice buck boilers! Congrats!


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Awesome buck!


----------



## 195B&C (Dec 17, 2011)

Great buck boilers! Congrats!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Finally headed home. Story and better pics to come here in a few hours. Gotta get the meat taken care of. Yes it is a public land deer.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Great public land buck, Boilers!


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats boilers!!
Great buck!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Ok. I'll probably make a thread as well, but here it goes. 

I moved to Iowa for work 3 years ago. I got a decent lease my first year here. I gave that up the second year and hunted some marginal hunting ground last year with no success. Toward the end of last year I did a couple sits on some public land and I actually saw more deer than the private land I had been hunting! 

So this year, I dedicated 90% of my time to public land. I bought a XOP hand climber (just like a Lone Wolf) and did a fair amount of scouting. So before today, I had probably done about 10 sits on public land and saw at least a deer almost every sit. 

I was planning to take off Wednesday through Friday from work, but just yesterday, I looked at the weather and decided to take off Tuesday and Friday as the weather looked like it would be good and the winds were not going to be too high. 

So today the weather was great! It rained a little last night so the leaves were nice and quiet. Someone was parked at the place I had planned on hunting, so I went to another spot. Daylight was breaking as I walked a mile back the spot I had decided on. I finally found a good tree based on the wind direction and shooting lanes and climbed up. Before I even got my bow up, I spotted a buck 60 yards out. He kept his distance, and walked off, despite my grunts. As I finally got settled in about 15 minutes later, I heard some noise and looked up to see a nice buck with huge g3s at a mere 40 yards and closing. He had come up over a small rise and was straight in front of me, headed to my left. I quickly grabbed my bow and looked for a shooting lane! I slowly stood up and drew, but there was a branch in the way! Still at full draw, I sat down, which gave me just enough room to shoot under the limb. I mouth grunted at the buck and he stopped instantly, I was shaking, but settled my pin the best I could and punched the trigger. There was probably 20 seconds between me seeing the deer and me takin he shot. The arrow sailed a little high and back but passed clean through. The buck had no idea what happened, he jumped slightly and trotted 20 yards or so, and looked around, wondering what the heck just happened. He then walked another 10 yards or so and got wobbly, and laid down. He kept trying to get up, but it wasn't happening. After 5 minutes of struggling, his head hit the ground and as I waited 45 minutes or so, he never moved again! I'm not going to sugar coat it, I made a pretty poor shot, but must have severed a main artery just below the spine. His chest cavity was full of blood. I got pretty lucky.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Congrats Boilers!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great buck man!!


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Nice deer! Sounds like you got a little lucky, but sometimes thats what's needed! At least you didnt have to track him!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Great deer would have rather been in a stand than doing OSHA 10 training.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Thank you everyone! It was a great day! After getting that deer out and all taken care of, I'm beat! Best of luck to everyone out there still trying to get it done! If anybody needs help with a deer around the big creek or Saylorville areas, I'd be happy to help. I promise I won't take your spot either! Just shoot me a pm. 

God bless


----------



## Miller07 (Feb 3, 2010)

Between last night and this morning I've seen 12 bucks (I'm sure some of them were the same deer) nothing huge but 2 borderline. They're starting to move!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Saw 5 bucks between 120-150 on the 15 mile drive to work this morning. Definitely a good day to be in stand in NC Iowa.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

So far 1 spike came in...1 unknown buck came off the hill behind me...I think he drowned in the creek!!! Lol...he just disappeared!!! Slow morning.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Headed out at lunch. Wind isn't good but i am itching too bad to see what's out there.


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Anybody hunting in the Western part of the state? Big boys on their feet harrassing does yet? We head out tomorrow for our annual bow trip. Forecast looks pretty good for us this year.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bigpess51 said:


> Anybody hunting in the Western part of the state? Big boys on their feet harrassing does yet? We head out tomorrow for our annual bow trip. Forecast looks pretty good for us this year.


You get a tag every year?


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> You get a tag every year?


I was wondering the same thing! I need to figure out their secret, so I dont have to wait 3 years!


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

Yep, zone 1. Have access to some sweet river bottom ground. Not a highly desired area compared to the rest of the state, but we have had pretty good luck. 3rd year in a row we have been out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

bigpess51 said:


> Yep, zone 1. Have access to some sweet river bottom ground. Not a highly desired area compared to the rest of the state, but we have had pretty good luck. 3rd year in a row we have been out.


I'm hunting north central and north east iowa, have seen a few mature bucks locked down with does in the open.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

I didn't see many bucks this weekend.. just a few young bucks out cruising. With the weather I am thinking it will bust open in the next 3-4 days... just in time for the weekend! I'm probably going to be on stand all day friday and saturday. I'll be sure to update!


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Mid day movement has been better. Had a 3.5 yr 9 or 10 come by. Not wide but tall . He was 15 min behind a doe and in no hurry. Good part is they are moving!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Gonna skip tonight in hopes they filter by my stand uninterrupted by my stink so I can hunt them in the morning I have the next 6 days off to try to get one on the ground


----------



## djm029 (Nov 5, 2012)

d3ue3ce said:


> I was wondering the same thing! I need to figure out their secret, so I dont have to wait 3 years!


Depends what zone you are interested in. Some zones are a 1 year while others you can get them same year. All depends


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

I was working in Iowa for Election Day yesterday. Coming home this morning I seen 3 nice bucks ranging from about 125"-145" or so. Seen them from between 8:30-10:30. Two were chasing does and the other cruising. All bucks were between Carroll and Atlantic. They are definitely moving guys. Also, seen a mini van totalled on the shoulder of the road near Vallisca with a BIG bodied dear lying near the van. Buck was missing his head, LOL. Just letting y'all know what I seen going on. Good luck :thumbs_up


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Around 2 I had a nice buck following 2 does come in. He looked 3.5 and was tall, tips almost touched. On doe ran to the base of my tree. She musta fought my sent and trotted back away to where she came from. He didn't miss a beat and followed. 
Wind is really swirling.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Shot a doe this morning. Saw some small bucks harassing does on the neighbor's bean field.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Shot a doe this morning. Saw some small bucks harassing does on the neighbor's bean field.


Fresh doe sent for you! Better bottle that stuff this time of year...


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Sat from before daylight to 2:30 seen three does today. I did see a shooter yesterday morning at 8:15 cruising I needed him to go left he went right. but its not busting lose in my neck of the woods yet.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Had this guy show up yesterday can't really tell how good he is from the pic. His tarsals are definitely black.


----------



## shotgun78 (Jul 4, 2012)

While at work, I am getting calls from friends in the field that activity has really picked up since yesterday (11/4) afternoon. Starting to see mature bucks on the move with noses to the ground.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Yep, should have been out today, but I believed the weatherman (that was a mistake).

He said South-SouthWest wind in the high teens all day & there was only light wind where I was going to hunt.

I think that is the only job the you can be 98% wrong & still keep it (lol).


----------



## g_whitcomb (Mar 30, 2012)

And She's down! With the lack of activity where I hunt I decided against tag soup. Sorry but I am weak, no willpower. I was napping in the stand and two does disturbed my slumber  One of them volunteered to fill the freezer!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

I was out all day today. Few small bucks cruizin coue does going about hitting the plot for a few minutes but nothing crazy my way yet. Yesterday I did walk up on a young 2.5 that was tearing up a tree. Gotto within 35-40 yrds before he even noticed me.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

rattled this 8 in about 4pm. Presented a 30 yd. broadside but passed. Wife was with & took some pics & INFROMED me, OLD GRASSHOPPER, get your AS- in gear, he WAS a shooter.. She don't get out much with me.. 2 Does passed 10 feet in front of stand 20 min b/4 shooting time ended but no pics. It was raining & she had her "very expensive" camera under her camo. Anyway, we had fun AND it's about to break. We stopped to see if the young lady that hit this Deer in front of us was ok. She was (shaken) car was BAD & nice Buck met a horrible end. Sad.


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

55! She's cute! No reason for her to speak out like that tho!!!!!:zip: Looks like a great day!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

GOBLE4ME said:


> Yep, should have been out today, but I believed the weatherman (that was a mistake).
> 
> He said South-SouthWest wind in the high teens all day & there was only light wind where I was going to hunt.
> 
> I think that is the only job the you can be 98% wrong & still keep it (lol).


If it makes you feel better I only saw two small bucks and a doe and this was probably our top stand right now.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I shot a nice 10 pointer today. It was a short but sweet season. Tuesday was the first day I could hunt for a buck and sat from morning till 2pm and saw 3 dinks and a doe. This morning I moved to an area that is a little woodlot connecting two large chunks of timber that is always dynamite when the bucks are cruising. There was frost on the ground and I was really excited. I ended up not seeing a deer until 8am when I was starting to doubt my set up. at 8:15 a little buck cruised through and shortly after 2 little bucks dogged a doe by my. 

I heard a snap at 8:30 and looked left and through a cedar tree I could see the buck I shot making a scrape. He popped out at 25 yards and I saw good mass and G4s. When he got into my first opening I drew back and he turned facing away from me. He finally turned and headed on his way. As soon as he stopped I settled the pin and shot. I hit back farther than what I like. I thought I hit the liver area.

The buck ran out to about 50 yards and stood by some brush. I was scrambling for another arrow at this time. He looked like he was getting wobbly but he started walking toward the woods. I pulled back figured he was 50 yards and settled the pin and let go. The arrow hit a little farther back but was angling forward.

Since I was unsure exactly how well I hit him I decided to wait. I sat in the tree until 1:30 then climbed down and found him 20 yards inside the timber. Both shots hit liver and a lung. It was a great feeling.

Just after I shot him a buck that looked bigger rolled by and then a bunch of dinks and does. It was a short 10 hour season for me but it felt great!! I am going to sit in the trees with some buddies this weekend.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Liv4Rut said:


> I shot a nice 10 pointer today. It was a short but sweet season. Tuesday was the first day I could hunt for a buck and sat from morning till 2pm and saw 3 dinks and a doe. This morning I moved to an area that is a little woodlot connecting two large chunks of timber that is always dynamite when the bucks are cruising. There was frost on the ground and I was really excited. I ended up not seeing a deer until 8am when I was starting to doubt my set up. at 8:15 a little buck cruised through and shortly after 2 little bucks dogged a doe by my.
> 
> I heard a snap at 8:30 and looked left and through a cedar tree I could see the buck I shot making a scrape. He popped out at 25 yards and I saw good mass and G4s. When he got into my first opening I drew back and he turned facing away from me. He finally turned and headed on his way. As soon as he stopped I settled the pin and shot. I hit back farther than what I like. I thought I hit the liver area.
> 
> ...


Congrats!That deer is nothing to be disappointed about.


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice 10 pt. indeed!! Congrats Liv!!!


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

Stud of a buck congrats!!


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice buck. End of sit yesterday I had a nice 10 come in . He got down wind and busted...it was windy in the ever ing. In a tree now, I pulled out of the drive and thought I must be crazy this wind is howling...then a buck ran a doe out in front of me!! Pumped me right up. Good luck to anyone out today.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice buck Mike! What a pig!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Great buck Liv!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Liv-good Buck..


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats and nice write up.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Morning was full of movement till 8 am. Wind is crazy.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats mike, nice buck.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> I shot a nice 10 pointer today. It was a short but sweet season. Tuesday was the first day I could hunt for a buck and sat from morning till 2pm and saw 3 dinks and a doe. This morning I moved to an area that is a little woodlot connecting two large chunks of timber that is always dynamite when the bucks are cruising. There was frost on the ground and I was really excited. I ended up not seeing a deer until 8am when I was starting to doubt my set up. at 8:15 a little buck cruised through and shortly after 2 little bucks dogged a doe by my.
> 
> I heard a snap at 8:30 and looked left and through a cedar tree I could see the buck I shot making a scrape. He popped out at 25 yards and I saw good mass and G4s. When he got into my first opening I drew back and he turned facing away from me. He finally turned and headed on his way. As soon as he stopped I settled the pin and shot. I hit back farther than what I like. I thought I hit the liver area.
> 
> ...


That's a stud man! Congrats!!


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

Any other updates from the woods? Really itching to get out this afternoon, but is it worth taking the vacation with the wind?


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Going tomorrow morning.


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

By the way, Liv4rut, that is awesome buck, if you have another one roaming around bigger than him, you're doing something right! Congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

JasonCooper said:


> Any other updates from the woods? Really itching to get out this afternoon, but is it worth taking the vacation with the wind?


Been terribly slow for me, but that can all change in a hurry.


----------



## nater3 (Jul 3, 2005)

This is mine that I shot on Tuesday night. He is my biggest to date. Any guesses on a score? The only measurement I know for sure is that he is 20 inches at the widest point.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Nice buck nater. That deer ought to be close to 145


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice buck Nater! Great mass. Should be 140-150 pretty easy. Congrats


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

nater3 said:


> This is mine that I shot on Tuesday night. He is my biggest to date. Any guesses on a score? The only measurement I know for sure is that he is 20 inches at the widest point.
> View attachment 2078147


Way to go man!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

Crazy rut chasing activity tonight. List count of how many bucks I saw. 6 or 8 maybe and some big. Had the biggest run past me several times. Never took any shots but I sure wanted to! Greg.


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

Crown Trophy said:


> Crazy rut chasing activity tonight. List count of how many bucks I saw. 6 or 8 maybe and some big. Had the biggest run past me several times. Never took any shots but I sure wanted to! Greg.


Are you near the QC area? I sat in the timber this afternoon from 2:00 on and saw 2 lone does and 2 does with 1 fawns each. No bucks! I'm outside Muscatine, guessing I must have too many does around! I didn't want to shoot the one very mature doe because she was hanging around.


----------



## iowabowhunter (Dec 20, 2013)

I saw o deer today I must stink


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I didn't see deer a today, but my cousin hunting a mile away saw 3 shooter bucks chasing without getting a shot. I'm having terrible luck this year.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Skunked tonight also


----------



## bramk (Dec 23, 2009)

Anyone gonna be hunting some creek bottoms with the heavy winds Saturday? One of my best stands is on top of a ridge but not sure I can handle a full day of 30 mph gust


----------



## IAHoytshooter (Aug 13, 2009)

Great to see some nice bucks being shot. I'll be back in IA the 12th-16th. Wish I could be there this week.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

2 does and 1 small buck tonight. Your not alone APA, I haven't seen a shooter on the stand all year! All my hit list bucks from trail cameras have disappeared since late August! Frustrating for sure!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

kyates80 said:


> 2 does and 1 small buck tonight. Your not alone APA, I haven't seen a shooter on the stand all year! All my hit list bucks from trail cameras have disappeared since late August! Frustrating for sure!


Yup my bucks have been gone since August too. I think the key right now is to get long a river or creek bottom.


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

JasonCooper said:


> Are you near the QC area? I sat in the timber this afternoon from 2:00 on and saw 2 lone does and 2 does with 1 fawns each. No bucks! I'm outside Muscatine, guessing I must have too many does around! I didn't want to shoot the one very mature doe because she was hanging around.


I have a house 12 miles North of Davenport in Long Grove but I hunt at our farm in SW Iowa near Greenfield. I have seen two trophy bucks in the last two days as well during the middle of the day while hauling beans. It's happening here! Greg.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

I've seen no chasing. I've seen 24 Does total & only 1 time a buck following. A "tiny" forky 10 min. behind 2 Does & a fawn. I watched 6 Does feeding for over 2 hours Mon. & not one Buck around. I rattled in this 8 at 3:50 yesterday & could have had a 30 yd shot. 2 does passed 10 feet in front of my stand 30 min. b/4 shooting hours ended & no Bucks following. N.E. Ia. going tomorrow afternoon cause it's gotta bust loose but I've not seen 1 shooter.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Weather next week looks awesome. I've got vacation starting Wednesday, perfect!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Saw my #1 buck, a beautiful typical 12 dogging a doe this morn. Unfortunately they were heading the other way and there was no pulling him off her. If you have a spot with a lot of mid morning doe movement that's where I would be right now.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Had a real nice shooter come in at 7:15. Hung up on me about 65 yards out.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm starting to feel pretty burnt out


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm starting to feel pretty burnt out


Hang in there dude. Take a day or two off if you need to. Next week is going to be good. If you stop now, you'll be kicking yourself so hard later on.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Had 4 come through. Not seeing much for does. I got down and mad a mock scrape and put a drag line across a little creek , there were all staying on the other side...15 mi late a 9 pt came in on a string...13 yards. It didn't end well for him! 
I really wanted to hold out for a 150 class but this is my first of the season and we needed the meat! I haven't even had a shot on a doe!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Pics!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

32 yard shot and watched him go down! Greg.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice bucks guys! I've noticed a lot of bucks have been hitting the ground the last week on different forums. I'm on vacation next week so I'm hoping I'll get a couple good sits in between the honey-do list. The timing and weather should be good


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good job Mike!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Crown Trophy said:


> View attachment 2078812
> 32 yard shot and watched him go down! Greg.


Holy wide beams! Nice!!!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I saw 6 different bucks in 45 minutes. All small. 

Got some great chasing video though


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Crown Trophy said:


> View attachment 2078812
> 32 yard shot and watched him go down! Greg.


Congrats, way to get it done.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

How in the world do you upload pics from a phone...lol!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Some of my customers bucks so far this year


----------



## Ybuck (Apr 21, 2007)

Crown Trophy said:


> View attachment 2078812
> 32 yard shot and watched him go down! Greg.


right on man.
He's a brute.
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

More


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

more


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Iowa3d said:


> How in the world do you upload pics from a phone...lol!


Using tapatalk? 

Select the area at the bottom to reply, hit the + symbol on the left, then hit the picture symbol, which looks like a mountain. Select the pic, and it should upload it.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

more


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

more


----------



## webenic (Sep 15, 2012)

Vacation starts in 4 and a half hours.....after looking at some of these pictures I can't wait :teeth:


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

Finally saw my first shooter tonight at 5:00, 4 1/2 yr old 9 with a lot of mass finally showed himself, came all the way through my scent from downwind, and stopped up at 52 yards, he was headed for a scrape at 30 yards. Trotted off slowly after I think we caught a swirl. Other than him, saw 2 does and a 1 1/2 yr old chasing. In talking with others, I think they are finally starting to move in East Central! Good Luck to anybody heading out this weekend!


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

I hate my I phone, how does h turn into a w?


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I saw 10 bucks today hunted most of the day. I have some really cool video of chasing. This was the best. I grunted at a different buck and this guy ran to my stand and smelled it.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Rough morning. Tried a doe decoy. Did more spooking than helping.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I haven't seen a deer yet this morning. This wind is crazy. I should put a seat belt in my stand to go with the HSS.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Your not kidding...they could put my tree in adventure land as a ride...I'm in with a doe tag and camera. I love the woods!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Boilers said:


> Hang in there dude. Take a day or two off if you need to. Next week is going to be good. If you stop now, you'll be kicking yourself so hard later on.


Finally saw a shooter last evening, got some excitement back


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Gettin pretty dizzy up in my hang on....dad saw 3 does 1 buck, as for me a squirrel


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Suns starting to shine...let's hope it breaks loose! Good luck fellas!


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Grandpa sat last night in the same stand I shot my buck out of two weeks ago, saw 7 different does, two spikes, and basket rack and a pretty solid 3.5 year old thats probably 130s or so.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Giving up hunting in the tree. Next time I'll be on the ground trying to get the culprit of this rub.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

My buddy's in a tree 80 yards behind me and has a shooter bedded by him with no shot...he has been there for 3 hours!!! Had a 8 run by a few min ago...not a doe to be seen.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

The combine flushed out a huge bodied buck. He was about 200 yds across a draw from me. I couldn't get the binoculars up quick enough to check the antlers. He is probably in Ottumwa by now.


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

One deer today, a decent buck on his feet at 1:00, this morning was dead. Wind is brutal.


----------



## auwood74 (Feb 2, 2013)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> The combine flushed out a huge bodied buck. He was about 200 yds across a draw from me. I couldn't get the binoculars up quick enough to check the antlers. He is probably in Ottumwa by now.


Hopefully he heads towards Lake Rathbun lol


----------



## Btank (Aug 25, 2010)

Got it done Nov 1st at about 11a.m. Lucas Co.
Took me 4 painful yrs to draw a tag, of which I have family who live up in the Ankeny area, and have a quite of few pieces of private land to hunt in the state. So I get all kinds of texts and pics of bucks they kill every yr.. First day 4 hrs in. Nail This bad boy. Wasn't supposed to happen that quick, Lol.. Biggest buck I have ever seen during hunting season. This is my first time hunting Iowa, ive seen more bigger bucks in one days sit than my whole 20 yrs ive been hunting Central, Ny.. Funny thing is They sent me one teaser trail cam pic in velvet out of all the ones they have, and ended up killing him.. I never though there was even a slight chance in hell id even kill the same deer. Ended up Grossing 168inches and 275lbs.. Just a beast of a body.. This will make my 3month tdy to Antarctica much more satisfying..


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Here is the one I passed up last I may regret this. I had my camera off and there is a delay to read the card when you turn it on. I thought I was recording him walking in but it was off.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

So 150 has been a goal of mine but with that I don't have a Pope and young under my belt.

Does that guy make it? I don't think so but I think he would be close.


----------



## IowaAssassin (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure if he makes 150" but he would have made it on my wall. Hard to tell exactly how big he is in the video.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> Here is the one I passed up last I may regret this. I had my camera off and there is a delay to read the card when you turn it on. I thought I was recording him walking in but it was off.


He'd be on his way to the taxi


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

IowaAssassin said:


> Not sure if he makes 150" but he would have made it on my wall. Hard to tell exactly how big he is in the video.


No chance he goes 150 but I was wondering if he would go 125" which is Pope and Young. 

I passed one that was bigger last year wider and heavier tines. He still kind of haunts me. That guy came in so fast I had to make a fast decision and I decided to not shoot. 

A few years back I shot a buck on the first good day of rutting and I was disappointed. Now it has been two years in a row that I have passed up some nice ones.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> No chance he goes 150 but I was wondering if he would go 125" which is Pope and Young.
> 
> I passed one that was bigger last year wider and heavier tines. He still kind of haunts me. That guy came in so fast I had to make a fast decision and I decided to not shoot.
> 
> A few years back I shot a buck on the first good day of rutting and I was disappointed. Now it has been two years in a row that I have passed up some nice ones.


He's pope easily


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> He's pope easily


Well that figures. My best is a 120 with a bow but I have two 140-150 with guns. 

He wasn't real wide and he was an 8. I struggle to score 8's easy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

maxx98 said:


> Well that figures. My best is a 120 with a bow but I have two 140-150 with guns.
> 
> He wasn't real wide and he was an 8. I struggle to score 8's easy.


I really think he's a 140" 8, probably net like 135"


----------



## IowaAssassin (Aug 1, 2011)

Pope and Young all day.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

APAsuphan said:


> I really think he's a 140" 8, probably net like 135"


He's gonna gross in the 140's


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Well I am going back in his area tomorrow morning. We didn't hunt there today because of the wind and such. If he comes back through he gets an arrow then I can ground check him.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> I really think he's a 140" 8, probably net like 135"


Exactly what I was thinking. That thing was pope alllllllll daaaayyy looonnnggg!


----------



## IowaAssassin (Aug 1, 2011)

maxx98 said:


> Well I am going back in his area tomorrow morning. We didn't hunt there today because of the wind and such. If he comes back through he gets an arrow then I can ground check him.


Only way to know for sure, lol.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Saw my #1 target buck with a doe about 730 this morning. He stayed right next to her the whole time. Tried grunting and bleating but he didn't care. Closest he got was 80 yards. Staying all day in hopes they come back.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Friday by far was the best day. They have really slowed down the last two days. I have Monday and next Friday off.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

In for an evening hunt.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

D-TRAIN said:


> Saw my #1 target buck with a doe about 730 this morning. He stayed right next to her the whole time. Tried grunting and bleating but he didn't care. Closest he got was 80 yards. Staying all day in hopes they come back.


Got him! This was the third time I had seen him today, but this time he saw my doe decoy and came right in! 1230 in the afternoon!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Congrats nice


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats man. That's a nice deer.


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Congrats man. Nice deer!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

That's awesome Dtrain! Congrats man!


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Nice buck!


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm out now. Nothing moving yet. Got my Mr October out with one rack.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

Nothing moving here , been out since two


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

D-TRAIN said:


> Got him! This was the third time I had seen him today, but this time he saw my doe decoy and came right in! 1230 in the afternoon!



Congrats D-Train!! Nice buck


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great buck dtrain!!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Been out all day. Saw one small buck and 6 or 8 doe. Not much going on this afternoon in Mondamin. Several hunters up here tho.

Dandy Dtrain!!! I can only hope.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Dang nice buck Dtrain!


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yesterday evening and this evening = 4 does!! Struggling to see deer let alone a shooter.


----------



## kyates80 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh and dandy buck Dtrain.......jealous for sure!!


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

good Buck dtrain, congrats. I saw ZERO 3 1/2 hours this afternoon & I could watch a lot of real estate + it's where I've seen the most Does + new scrape 60 yds behind my stand.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I bumped a shooter climbing up into my stand and didn't see a deer after. My season sucks.


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

*My Loess Hills Monster*

Ok here is the story: It was Saturday and I was in the stand at 5:45 a.m. and was there until 5:20 p.m. when I got down to check this Iowa bruiser out. It was a slow day that started extremely windy out of the northwest. As the day wore on the breeze lightened and it became the nicest day I had sat all year. The only problem was it was SLOW...one small 8 and a doe before light was all I saw, besides the 40-50 turkeys. I was set up in 650 prime wooded acres east of Pisgah about 5 miles. I was in a low bowl surrounded by cedars on the ridge to both my east and west. My ladder stand sits about 30 yards to the south of a terrace shelf...the strange thing is this shelf is about 75 yards inside the timber. It is a natural path for deer and lots of rubs and scrapes around me. At 4:45 a does comes crashing in and stops about 50 yards to the west...tongue out and she had been ran hard. About 2 minutes later comes a nice main frame 8 I am guessing in the 145 range...a nice deer. The farmer was across the creek about 150 yards on his gator. He scared the doe up the ridge to the east...and naturally there goes the buck. So in desperation I pull out the extinguisher and give about 4 solid bleats...followed by a series of grunts...followed by 2 snort wheezes. About 5 minutes later I hear a twig snap to the east out of the cedars and there he stands surveying the bowl. He slowly worked his way downwind of me (thank God for nosejammer) and I lowly let out 2 bleats and he decided to head up the ridge of the terrace in front of me. He then proceeded to saunder down the path...as he went up the terrace I came to full draw. He then was coming perfectly broadside to me, I thought this is too easy. There is a small tree laid down across the terrace, about 4 inches in diameter. He gets right behind it and just freezes and looks straight up at me eye to eye. I am at full draw now for about 5 minutes and this 53 year old was getting TIRED. There simply is no shot available...So I see a small opening and I ease myself down about 6 inches and my Black Gold single pin hits a beautiful opening and whack. The lighted nock goes all the way through and the buck wheels and goes about 10 yards...air bubbles coming out both sides and drops like a bad habit. The pictures are not the best as it was just getting dark...we green scored him that night. He roughly was 167...with 19 scoreable points. He was an old buck guessing 6 years old, with a neck like I have never seen. Thank God for the Loess Hills and such a beautiful animal...all is good.


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

*More pics Loesshillshawk*

More pics


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That buck is a beast!! Congrats man!


----------



## loesshillshawk (Sep 8, 2009)

Couple more


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

Light enuff to see he's a great buck!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> I bumped a shooter climbing up into my stand and didn't see a deer after. My season sucks.


I hear ya there, at least you saw a shooter though! I saw a lone button buck tonight and out of 10-12 sits this year I have yet to see a doe. I have been skunked a couple of times but other than that is has been 1.5 year old dinks. Largest this year is a 120" 10 point that is going to be nice next year but man it is starting to get frustrating. Taking the decoy out in the morning and leaving the antlers off...if I am not seeing does I can't imagine the bucks are seeing many around either.


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Brother had a slow night with a lil basket racket harassing a couple of does. Saw a few lone does so maybe the yearlings are separating from them. Wednesday should be great with a long cold front moving in for the week.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

stcks&strngs said:


> I hear ya there, at least you saw a shooter though! I saw a lone button buck tonight and out of 10-12 sits this year I have yet to see a doe. I have been skunked a couple of times but other than that is has been 1.5 year old dinks. Largest this year is a 120" 10 point that is going to be nice next year but man it is starting to get frustrating. Taking the decoy out in the morning and leaving the antlers off...if I am not seeing does I can't imagine the bucks are seeing many around either.


Deer numbers are way down around here too


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks guys! I got it all on film so I will post that along with better pics later on. 

Thinking of taking him to Brad Coulson to get mounted since he is located in Ankeny (where I live). Any reviews on him???


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> Deer numbers are way down around here too


From what we have ben seeing both in person & on the camera, I would say no. But the numbers were defiantly down for us today.

My wife & I set 6 hrs. each & only saw 2 deer. With the front moving in in NE Iowa, you would think that they would have been moving.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

D-TRAIN said:


> Thanks guys! I got it all on film so I will post that along with better pics later on.
> 
> Thinking of taking him to Brad Coulson to get mounted since he is located in Ankeny (where I live). Any reviews on him???


Could on is Awesome. He has done all my mounts, from whitetail to African stuff to bear rugs and everything in-between. You go into the shop and I would be willing to be the will be working on some monster whitetails as well as elk, Cape buffalo, and several other species. He is my go to guy for taxidermistry and has always done an outstanding job. He has done around 15 mounts for my wide and I and they have all turned out awesome.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

4IDARCHER said:


> Could on is Awesome. He has done all my mounts, from whitetail to African stuff to bear rugs and everything in-between. You go into the shop and I would be willing to be the will be working on some monster whitetails as well as elk, Cape buffalo, and several other species. He is my go to guy for taxidermistry and has always done an outstanding job. He has done around 15 mounts for my wide and I and they have all turned out awesome.


Good to know. I'm in Ankeny as well.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Gave "crabby" a bit of carbon poisoning yesterday. The buck I had wanted the most! 
I had him on camera for the first time last winter and we realized my wife had found his shed the previous year( her first shed find ever)







...... After a long wait from February he finally showed back up on camera Halloween and November 1st







the hunt was on! And I had an idea where he must be bedding if he had avoided my cameras all summer 
My morning Nov 8th started off with helping a friend search for blood on a deer he missed the night before. At 10am I Climbed up into my freshly placed mellenium stand with xop sticks(both new investments to get portable) roughly 512 squirrels kept me company in the quiet moods until just before 4 when I heard what I thought was a deer coming my way after a minute or 2 I had decided it was just a squirrel when I seen tines angling my direction at 50 yards I knew that wall of tines from anywhere. He was angling to hit an opening 30 yards in front of me suddenly he decided he'd have better luck finding a doe by heading straight away down the length of the ridge instead of up over the top of it. Honestly its a good thing he walked away I was shaking so bad I couldn't have hit the side of a barn lol. 20 minutes later a small 8 point comes in from the direction he had left at about 15 yards he has a wiff of me tail in the air shaking back and forth but not stomping or blowing. He eventually works his way further around my right trying to get a better smell of me. This occupies about 10 minutes a doe works straight in on the same trail she also smells something isn't right but doesn't spook. She stands exactly where the little buck stood at 15 yards she decides to investigate and walks straight to the bottom of my tree at this point I see the buck of my dreams closing the distance on the same trail. He stops in the same place as the others 15 yards head on through some branches. That makes 3 deer under 20 yards and they all know something isn't right. The little buck takes 2 steps towards the doe now directly behind me, and the big boy wasn't gonna allow that here comes circling to my right. I attempt to draw and smack my bow on a branch all eyes on me except the big boy I bend down and lean back draw and he steps forward into the open with just a few twigs between my arrow and destiny I guess 25 and release blood sprays high just below back straps and he runs in the bean field back around toward timber not terribly hard run but I never here him jump the fence back into the the timber which I thought was odd. At this point in time I'm both the most excited I've ever been hunting and sick because I'm worried the shot was too high. Of course texting and calling friends and shaking I proceed to literally fall from the stand luckily I had the harness on and the steps were right there so I was able to just climb back in stand easy. After about 20 minutes I happen to notice some white through the trees out in the bean field I pull up the binos and sure enough he's laying there dead in the bean field. I climb down and take off running for him. I had to call my wife as she had just told me last week that was gonna be the deer she shoots with a shotgun this year. ( she was mad at me lol its worth it). I now have a new biggest buck ever 12 points grossing 165 3/8 and netting 153 7/8


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Sweet buck. Great character


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Congrats guys on the bucks!! One buddy shot a 175 gross as is. He broke off about 8 inches so should of been around 183. Another buddy shot a 153 incher. Other than that not much action. A few dinks here and there. They seemed to be locked down hard.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Good action actually great action this morning. I saw a giant 170 plus chasing a doe in the pasture behind me. They were headed this way but they disappeared.


----------



## JSOC08 (Sep 30, 2012)

Here are a few pictures for you guys. I shot the first one last Tuesday on my property near Coggon. The second one was shot by a friend yesterday evening. It was his first bow kill, so he was pretty excited. I was up on MN shotgun hunting on Saturday, so I told him he could use my stand. He hunted Friday evening, Saturday afternoon and Sunday afternoon. From the sounds of it he saw a ton of rut activity. When he shot this one he had two smaller ones near his stand. The last picture is of a buck I shot on Saturday at my dad's farm in MN. I know this is an Iowa thread, and I shot it with a shotgun, but I figured you guys would appreciate it. 

Can you guys recommend a quality taxidermist in the Cedar Rapids area?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice bucks JS! Can I borrow your stand too? Ryan Beeson or AL Fuller is who I would recommend for taxidermy.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Wow good bucks


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

You guys are really making me jealous! Wow all great bucks!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

JSOC08 said:


> Here are a few pictures for you guys. I shot the first one last Tuesday on my property near Coggon. The second one was shot by a friend yesterday evening. It was his first bow kill, so he was pretty excited. I was up on MN shotgun hunting on Saturday, so I told him he could use my stand. He hunted Friday evening, Saturday afternoon and Sunday afternoon. From the sounds of it he saw a ton of rut activity. When he shot this one he had two smaller ones near his stand. The last picture is of a buck I shot on Saturday at my dad's farm in MN. I know this is an Iowa thread, and I shot it with a shotgun, but I figured you guys would appreciate it.
> 
> Can you guys recommend a quality taxidermist in the Cedar Rapids area?
> View attachment 2080923
> ...


Great bucks! Joe Meder is as good as it gets for taxidermy. http://www.joemeder.com/


----------



## ISU_Hunter (Apr 25, 2012)

Got a newcomer on camera this past week. Was wondering what you guys thought about his age and score? Just wondering if I'm close with my opinions.


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

148 3.5 yrs old


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

That deer has some potential!


----------



## Gato41 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm hoping to do a full day sit Wednesday. Anyone else taking the day off to sit Wednesday?


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)




----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

It was good to see that Kortni finally killed that buck she was after.


----------



## Iowahunterguy (Jan 22, 2010)

Brother got this one last weekend in NC Iowa.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Saw some smaller bucks on their feet this evening but no shooters. I think with the cold and wind that is pushing in tomorrow might be an awesome day if you have a place that is somewhat protected by the wind. Dropping almost 30 degrees in a few hours will mean these deer have to eat.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

Time to bust out the late season gear, getting cold in a hurry!


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Nice bucks JS! Can I borrow your stand too? Ryan Beeson or AL Fuller is who I would recommend for taxidermy.


Al does ours as well...excellent work.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

a 3x1 & forky this afternoon. Forky cut scent trail & came right to my rag. Need some big boys now. both under 10 yds...


----------



## bramk (Dec 23, 2009)

Punched my tag on the 7th, couldn't let a mature deer walk on public land! First public deer ever. Time to chase some big boys in Kansas now.


----------



## JSOC08 (Sep 30, 2012)

Iowa3d said:


> Al does ours as well...excellent work.


I stopped by Al's tonight. Seems like a great guy. I left the smaller one with him and will be dropping the other one off tomorrow. Thanks for the suggestions and good luck to everyone.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My aunt shot a 152 4/8 inch 10 pointer tonight. It was her biggest buck to date. She is pumped!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Liv4Rut said:


> My aunt shot a 152 4/8 inch 10 pointer tonight. It was her biggest buck to date. She is pumped!!


Your whole family hunts! And by "whole" I mean all of them, including the women. Congrats to your aunt.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Boilers said:


> Your whole family hunts! And by "whole" I mean all of them, including the women. Congrats to your aunt.


Thanks man!

Here is her buck.


----------



## d3ue3ce (Jul 2, 2009)

Shot one at 110pm today. He was out cruising and out of breath. Nice old mature buck. He had a massive body and neck on him. 65 degrees middle of the day.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Man I wish I was out right now but all the stupid drivers in Des Moines were rolling over and shutting down roads. I'll be out this morning but not for an hour or so... let some cars burn off the black ice.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Way too excited for today. heading out at 12. Clinton county here i come...


----------



## Gato41 (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone having any luck today?

I got out for a three hour sit in the morning. Just a couple does alone, a fork, and then I called in a 2.5 yo 9 from the cut cornfield with a bleat. 

Hopefully tomorrow there will be some more action, I'm going to try for a full day if work will allow for it. I'd like to fill my any sex by Sunday


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Gato41 said:


> Anyone having any luck today?
> 
> I got out for a three hour sit in the morning. Just a couple does alone, a fork, and then I called in a 2.5 yo 9 from the cut cornfield with a bleat.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow there will be some more action. I'd like to fill my any sex by Sunday


I was still a little down after blowing it yesterday so I slept in, but my dad hunted and saw three bucks one being a good shooter.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

petersonbucks said:


> Got a pretty good one yesterday. Came in to 20 yards at first light, didn't make far after the shot. Passed him last year from the same stand a few times, really big bodied deer.


Great buck bud!!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I got Goofy on 11/08/14 at 7:40 am. He had broke off 2 sticker points but still has 17 to score. My best to date by a long ways.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Great buck Pinger! Congrats!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

d3ue3ce said:


> Shot one at 110pm today. He was out cruising and out of breath. Nice old mature buck. He had a massive body and neck on him. 65 degrees middle of the day.
> 
> View attachment 2081805


Looks like a giant! Congrats!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

With a 40 degree drop and snow on the ground you'd think they'd be all over the place. Pretty quiet so far


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm out checking cams and some traps and they are bedded up on my farm. Seen a few nice bucks all with a doe or two laying down with wind break behind them


----------



## Gato41 (Oct 2, 2014)

jjm1975 said:


> With a 40 degree drop and snow on the ground you'd think they'd be all over the place. Pretty quiet so far


I thought the same this morning. Hope you get some later day action. With the winds slowing down I really hope I get a good day in tomorrow


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Brother is still seeing a lot of lone does with younger ones running around. Had 1 shooter at 60 yds bed down only to stand up and limp away as it was injured. Definitely a lot more movement today.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

My grandpa said hes been seeing a lot of smaller bucks as well with a lot of does. He saw one shooter but it was out about 80 yards in crp.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Did any of you guys see that 244" monster that was shot near Fayette?


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

Saw it on here a bit ago. Seen some doe movement till about 10:00 then it shut down. Been out all day.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

4IDARCHER said:


> Saw it on here a bit ago. Seen some doe movement till about 10:00 then it shut down. Been out all day.


You have to be cold? I am in Urbandale and it is brutal outside I have to say I am glad I don't have today off. It looks pretty windy all the way through Friday. I have Friday off so I am excited I just hope it isn't to late. 

I saw some crazy chasing on Friday morning last week but then that was it. 

It was really a fun weekend. I hunted Friday through Monday. Friday I did three sits, we sat till 9:30 then did a 10 to 12:30 sit and a 2:30 to end of day sit. Saturday we skipped the morning hunted the night, Sunday we hunted morning and night, yesterday I sat till 11:30 and then got back in the stand at 1:30 and made it until 3:30. I couldn't take the wind anymore. 

I saw deer on every sit, in fact I saw bucks on every sit. I think I saw twice as many bucks as does. The biggest in range to kill was the video of the 8 I posted earlier. I had another 8 come to the exact same spot in the exact same way yesterday at 3:00 to a grunt call right before the wind picked up. He was just as wide but not as tall or heavy mass. I saw one giant yesterday morning chasing a doe in my direction from 200 yards. They disappeared behind some trees and I never saw them again. 

He was the biggest deer I have seen while hunting. I am confident he is over 170-180. 

I always hear hunt the does during the rut, I am seeing lots of bucks and no does. I have one spot where I saw more does than bucks. I am wondering if that may turn on next weekend but it only hunts well for a East wind.


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

I had a quick hunt this morning after the front came through, ended up seeing 4 small bucks and one shooter who was cruising but didn't offer a shot. Had to get down at 8:30 to get to an appointment but wished I could have stayed all morning as most movement was later. Planning on getting out a few more times this week to hopefully get back on that shooter.


----------



## iowabowhunter (Dec 20, 2013)

good luck I seen 5 deer tonight 3 does together weird


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)

Well me and 2 buddies were hunting OCT 31- Nov 9... They ended u getting their biggest to date ... None for me but I hunted hard ... 9 pt was 155 and 10 pt was 171. Amazing week. Kills were Nov 2 AM and Nov 3 PM


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)

171 10 pt
Monroe and Mahaska Cty


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Delta180 said:


> 171 10 pt
> Monroe and Mahaska Cty
> View attachment 2083105


That thing looks WAY over 170"....


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Seeing lots of bucks today cruising. Had a good one go by in the dark. Hunting near Lorimor and staying all day. 19 degrees and 15mph wind. Thank God for artic shield and merino wool.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Dang it. Figures...yesterday I freeze my butt off and see NO movement and today people are seeing movement. Dang it.

Of course the shotguns going off on the public land I was on PROBABLY didn't help at all yesterday.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

So far I have seen 9 different bucks today. Have no idea where my does went but bucks are seriously out and about. The big buck I saw this morning tripped my trail cam so when I leave I will get a good photo of him.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Public land, north of highway 30, now for the drag

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

dtprice said:


> Public land, north of highway 30, now for the drag
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


What a monster!! A true Iowa giant! Congrats man!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

the buck that walked past me this morning in the dark wasn't quite as big as i thought but has potential.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

dtprice said:


> Public land, north of highway 30, now for the drag
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


That is an awesome buck and off public to boot. Wow
Congrats


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dtprice said:


> Public land, north of highway 30, now for the drag
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


Dude that's a monster!!


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

Jeesh... that first buck is WAY over 171.... I'd say pushing 200"..

And wow that's a STUD of a pub lander.. love the double mains!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Delta180 said:


> 171 10 pt
> Monroe and Mahaska Cty
> View attachment 2083105


Somebody needs to rescore that deer cause 170" seems way low on him!!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

J-Daddy said:


> Somebody needs to rescore that deer cause 170" seems way low on him!!!


That's what I said right after he posted. I did a little math and came up with 181" gross myself... And that's with VERY conservative mass and beam measurements. Left side appears to be a little weaker than the right, but still!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Have you guys seen this freak? I saw it on FB yesterday, 244" 









My future son-in-law shot this buck last week in Iowa


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

J-Daddy said:


> Have you guys seen this freak? I saw it on FB yesterday, 244"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it was shot very near a farm I've been hunting hard this year


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

You guys have it rough. Post up a 170 and more bucks of same caliber right after. . Congrats all on bucks of a lifetime.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hooked up with this guy today just after 2 pm. Deer were rocking all day saw several shooter bucks pushing does.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

willyd5 said:


> Hooked up with this guy today just after 2 pm. Deer were rocking all day saw several shooter bucks pushing does.
> View attachment 2083499


Great buck man! Sounds a lot more exciting than my afternoon hunt.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I thought this was a neat photo I took just before my buck came rolling in from the left.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

That was a drag! My biggest deer, by far. Sitting in this cold really paid off. I told myself this year that if I have to think about if I should shoot, then I'm not going to, because the right buck will leave no doubt. Passed on a couple 130 to 140 bucks and it paid off. This was on public ground and not down south. I couldn't be more thankful. 

He came in like a bull in a china shop and refused to stop. Ended up taking a 40+yd shot at him, moving. Arrow went through the bottom of the heart and he piled up within fifty yards. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Beast!


----------



## Kentucky Lake (Sep 11, 2014)

Nice Bucks.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow guys, nice bucks! Congrats.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

That is a pig DTPRICE!! Congrats man!!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> That is a pig DTPRICE!! Congrats man!!


Thanks. I don't know if I'll sleep for awhile tonight, truly thankful. I finally did what I knew I needed to do this year. I passed on bucks that gave me the itch to shoot but just weren't right. I also scouted out the public land because I lost my private ground a couple weeks before season. So, I looked for a place where the "less than dedicated" would never go. 

It meant that I'd have a long hard climb every time I went to hunt, but I knew other people would never go in there. 

From the first night I hung my stand, I had deer moving through morning and night. 

A little extra patience and work pays off. Also, practicing at long distances. If I didn't spend time going to 3D shoots and practicing past forty yards, I couldn't have made that shot.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Airman (Jan 27, 2009)

Shot this guy yesterday. Not the biggest buck, but he has a nice set of rattling antlers.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Airman said:


> Shot this guy yesterday. Not the biggest buck, but he has a nice set of rattling antlers.


Congrats, good shot.


Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go Airman!


----------



## shotgun78 (Jul 4, 2012)

not tall or wide but 14 storable points.


----------



## jdk81 (Nov 20, 2012)

studs


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

shotgun78 said:


> not tall or wide but 14 storable points.


Freak! Imagine what he would've been like in another year or two?! I'm not sure I could've passed him, lol. Congrats!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I hate this cold and snow. Feels like the rut is over and deer are on late season patterns.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

APAsuphan said:


> I hate this cold and snow. Feels like the rut is over and deer are on late season patterns.


Really, am just now starting to get excited I have seen two shooters today one crusin and one chasing and the one that was chasing was an absolute beast.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

dac said:


> Really, am just now starting to get excited I have seen two shooters today one crusin and one chasing and the one that was chasing was an absolute beast.


Complete opposite on my spots, I think most of it happened last week.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

Bucks are seriously cruising today. Seen 8 different bucks so far and a 140 8 point. Just need a 150 to come by.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

They are running hard today. my buddy saw 62 deer driving from chariton to des moines from 10-11:30. Said they were everywhere.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

My spots must seriously suck


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

APAsuphan said:


> I hate this cold and snow. Feels like the rut is over and deer are on late season patterns.


I sure hope not. My spots are awful for late season.


----------



## Delta180 (Jul 30, 2013)

The hunter who shot the deer scored him, he's scored a bunch... Prior pic makes em prob look bigger as cam
Is positioned low... He's actually pretty thin horned and narrow. Huge deer but he didn't score him too tight


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

Delta180 said:


> The hunter who shot the deer scored him, he's scored a bunch... Prior pic makes em prob look bigger as cam
> Is positioned low... He's actually pretty thin horned and narrow. Huge deer but he didn't score him too tight
> View attachment 2084035


Good looking buck!


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

No snow here in south central Iowa. Near Lorimor. Lots of bucks on the move just not seeing anything big yet. But a hell of a lot of fun today. Couple hours left.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Unfortunately I had to get home I have to be somewhere this evening. But I will be back at it early tomorrow. I believe the wind is supposed to be a little lighter also.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

The wind surely blows! Holy cow.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> The wind surely blows! Holy cow.


Yea we could use a break on the wind.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

http://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc

Here is the video from my buck. First successful self filmed hunt.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

D-TRAIN said:


> http://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc
> 
> Here is the video from my buck. First successful self filmed hunt.


Awesome video man! Congrats again!


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Awesome video. Great deer.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

D-TRAIN said:


> http://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc
> 
> Here is the video from my buck. First successful self filmed hunt.


Sweet video! What kind of camera ate you using?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Excellent filming D-train!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

D-TRAIN said:


> http://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc
> 
> Here is the video from my buck. First successful self filmed hunt.


Dillon, that was awesome! I am thoroughly impressed with that video. Congratulations on the buck and for having it to share with everyone. That's the only thing that could have made my season better, if I could have had it recorded. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I just blew a 160" ten point. 

I hunted until 9 this morning and was froze. I got down warmed up. I was back in a different stand at 1045. 

I told myself I would sit till 130. At 105 I drew my bow to stretch. When I let down my arrow fell to the ground. I said screw it and packed up. As I was picking up my arrow he was 15 yards looking at me.


----------



## DeepRiverHunter (Aug 28, 2010)

Got this guy at 7:09 yesterday morning. He was aggressively tearing the crap out of a pine tree when I whacked him.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

man you guys are knocking down some great bucks. 
i was out this morning in my primary stand. cold calm and perfect. lots of deer movement, just small bucks and a few does. about 9 am this doe came by and i just couldn't take it anymore. i had to shoot something. so i put a 125 ulmer edge through her at 15 yards. she only went 40 yards and fell over. i have started cutting her up and will be out in the morning looking for a real Iowa buck.


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> My spots must seriously suck


I'm in the exact same boat buddy.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

4IDARCHER said:


> I'm in the exact same boat buddy.


Well I hope it turns around for you man! I'm just about completely burnt out, maybe once I go back to work I'll get the itch back.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Sweet video! What kind of camera ate you using?


It's a Canon HF M500 with and Azden SMX-10 shotgun mic.

Thanks for all the kind words everyone!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

4IDARCHER said:


> I'm in the exact same boat buddy.


Me too.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Didn't seer a deer this evening. I hate deer hunting


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Well I had strange day for this time of the year. Was in the stand well before daylight this morning and never seen a deer till 11:05 after that saw 11 deer total and not one was a buck they were all does and fawns.


----------



## IAWoodsman (Nov 30, 2012)

D-TRAIN said:


> http://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc
> 
> Here is the video from my buck. First successful self filmed hunt.


Great video and great buck! You did everything right on that deer and should be very proud!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

I shot this fella this afternoon right around 3 pm after watching him nap for about an hour then he worked a few scrapes. Not the Iowa giant we all dream of but I was happy to take him and fill my tag on this beautiful afternoon. Good luck to the rest of you guys. In pulling for ya!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

He's a good buck man!!!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

APAsuphan said:


> He's a good buck man!!!


Thanks man. Didn't have any big prospects I was holding out for this year. And, I really like shooting deer!  Fun afternoon!

Hope you stick a big one bud!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Great bucks you guys. Congrats. I'm envious of you Iowans. 

Im running out of days and can't get it done. What can go wrong has gone wrong. Been seeing a ton of good bucks and I've passed several just not able to close the deal. Been winded by one shooter then Just a little late getting in and Had a dandy 10 come under my stand yesterday morning before I even got my pack off. Rattled in then missed a real nice 8 this morning. Hit a limb 5' in front of me. We're hunting out of Logan.


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Stick with it fellas. It's still a great time to be in the woods. Don't be afraid to mix it up if you're not seeing much. A change of scenery is always nice.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

24 deer so far this morning. Too bad they were all 100 yards away. Trying to get the old lady a deer. Good luck to everyone


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

3 small bucks and 3 doe here.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Sat this evening in the snow. Saw 9 deer. Mostly does. One decent buck 100 yards out, had a basket and a fork in close. The girlfriend didn't want to shoot the basket at 12 yards. Said it was too small. Lol. It will be her first deer.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

A lot of deer on the move this evening. If I had a shooter on this place it would've been exciting. Instead it was just the two nice 3.5's running the does. Have I ever mentioned that I hate snow?


----------



## BowTech CPX (Jun 13, 2011)

lots of activity today. saw a buck breed a doe. pretty cool. i think majority of does are in heat since yesterday


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

24 deer man!, where are you hunting? Southern Iowa?






I sat for 4 hrs with snow for the last 2.5 and I saw nothing tonight! First time in the spot since Sept. Perfect staging food plot!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Sat all day through the snow. Saw the three small bucks and three does early then at noon a 6 trolled by and that was the last deer I saw the rest of the day.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Heard of 2 good bucks shot about 3pm this afternoon when the bulk of the snow had landed and it started to clear off


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

I'll be heading out early for my first all day sit, Dawn till Dusk! Good luck to everybody not tagged out yet, hopefully it's not too late!


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Saw 6 bucks on an all day sit. Most small, but did pass two that were right at 150. They just need one more year. I can't buy a mature deer this season!


----------



## Crown Trophy (Dec 3, 2003)

D-TRAIN said:


> http://youtu.be/d6B-olVS5Cc
> 
> Here is the video from my buck. First successful self filmed hunt.


Thanks for posting this videoed hunt. That was a lot of fun to watch! Congrats on a great deer! Greg.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Saw 9 more deer this morning. One real nice buck came running through but I couldn't get him to stop close enough for my girlfriend to get a shot.


----------



## ondavirg (May 15, 2004)

Here's a link to my thread about my iowa experience this year with pics and video

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2360251


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

Got my archery buck this AM on public land. Didn't see a deer until 8:30 when a couple of does came out of the CRP. He seen them and came runnig down off the ridge to check them out. He stopped at 40 yds in a wide opening and dropped in sight. He is a 6x5 with a bunch of stickers.


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

Maybe my pic will work this time...


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

jvonbank said:


> Maybe my pic will work this time...


That's a vey nice deer man. Way to get it done on public land!


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

Very nice buck! Congrats!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

jvonbank said:


> Maybe my pic will work this time...


Awesome buck man! Congrats!


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

For those of you that are still hunting and loosing faith there are some big deer killed towards the end of November. This guy walked out in my back yard last year in the middle of the day the day after thanksgiving.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Don't know why but the snow really stopped a lot of movement in eastern Iowa where I am.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

pbuck said:


> Sat all day through the snow. Saw the three small bucks and three does early then at noon a 6 trolled by and that was the last deer I saw the rest of the day.
> View attachment 2085681


That's an awesome picture. This cold weather makes me so happy I got it done last weekend! Stick with it guys. Still plenty of November left for a big one to stroll by. I've always seen some good ones around thanksgiving.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

jvonbank said:


> Maybe my pic will work this time...


That's a great public land buck! Nice job


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

jjm1975 said:


> Don't know why but the snow really stopped a lot of movement in eastern Iowa where I am.


I hear you! My spots have all been slow for bucks or completely dead.
I moved to a stand near the river as the wind was right, and I finally found where they've been, saw quite a few bucks but nothing older than 3 1/2. They are literally walking right along the edge of the bank. Checked my pics and there's been a lot of activity there the past 4 days.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

jvonbank said:


> Got my archery buck this AM on public land. Didn't see a deer until 8:30 when a couple of does came out of the CRP. He seen them and came runnig down off the ridge to check them out. He stopped at 40 yds in a wide opening and dropped in sight. He is a 6x5 with a bunch of stickers.


That's an .Awesome buck, congrats.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

jvonbank said:


> Got my archery buck this AM on public land. Didn't see a deer until 8:30 when a couple of does came out of the CRP. He seen them and came runnig down off the ridge to check them out. He stopped at 40 yds in a wide opening and dropped in sight. He is a 6x5 with a bunch of stickers.


Congrats, man! Keeps me motivated on this public we're hunting. 

Tomorrows gonna suck weather wise so we're moving 2 stands then I only have 3 days left before I head back to WV. 

Thought I'd share this old buck he's been around a while like me. Lol!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My dad saw a couple 140s today. My cousin saw a 150s with a doe. Still moving but not as hard for them.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

pbuck said:


> Congrats, man! Keeps me motivated on this public we're hunting.
> 
> Tomorrows gonna suck weather wise so we're moving 2 stands then I only have 3 days left before I head back to WV.
> 
> ...


Pbuck did you get my private message PS nice mature deer


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

rut hunt said:


> Pbuck did you get my private message PS nice mature deer


Just now did. Thanks! I sent a reply.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Sat most of Saturday and Sunday and didn't see squat! 
I have no idea where the deer are. 
Hope everyone else had better luck than we did.


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

I called it quits on Saturday. I hunted hard for 5 days this year. After having the snafu with the big 10 last Friday my heart wasn't in it anymore. 

I am heading to WI on Friday for the opening day of rifle season. I would prefer to kill deer with a bow but it is a family tradition and I have missed one opening day in the last 25 years. Then we are heading back to WI for thanksgiving because my mom is retiring. I wont hit the Iowa woods again until late season and by the our area becomes a doe haven and the bucks seem to vanish. 

Good luck to those who are still out after it. I gave my go and saw a lot of deer just didn't seal the deal.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

A few moving still midday the past two days between 10 and 12.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Liv4Rut said:


> A few moving still midday the past two days between 10 and 12.


Where are you that you don't have snow now


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

rut hunt said:


> Where are you that you don't have snow now


Muscatine. If you look at first buck there is snow on his head and a little on ground in background in spots. The second buck there is a little where tall grass meets short. Didn't get much snow at the farm at all.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Liv4Rut said:


> Muscatine. If you look at first buck there is snow on his head and a little on ground in background in spots. The second buck there is a little where tall grass meets short. Didn't get much snow at the farm at all.


Interesting inn west central Iowa we have about 4 inches now


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

pbuck said:


> Congrats, man! Keeps me motivated on this public we're hunting.
> 
> Tomorrows gonna suck weather wise so we're moving 2 stands then I only have 3 days left before I head back to WV.
> 
> ...


Your are OLD that's for sure!!!!


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Just knocked this one down on public land southeast of Pisgah. Came in about 12:30 cruising.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

pbuck said:


> Just knocked this one down on public land southeast of Pisgah. Came in about 12:30 cruising.
> 
> View attachment 2087875


Very nice public land buck! Congrats!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go, Paul!


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Congrats pbuck!!!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Congrats pbuck! That's a nice deer !


----------



## Iowa3d (Apr 7, 2014)

Nice deer congrats!!!


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Good one, pbuck!! Congrats


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Congrats pbuck we were out in that area tonight and seen a gigantic 10 point I'd guess close to 170. A lot of deer just so happens they can read the public hunting signs and know which side of the fence to be on


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks guys. Been a cold couple weeks of hunting. It was down to the wire I have to leave Thursday.


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Well pulled the cards this morning and Bam!







Some other good pics also between 10-1 yesterday.
Ill be in stand in the morning on the edge of this food plot. Hopefully he is with a doe in the area.


----------



## dgblum (Oct 5, 2006)

slackster said:


> Well pulled the cards this morning and Bam!
> View attachment 2088348
> 
> Some other good pics also between 10-1 yesterday.
> Ill be in stand in the morning on the edge of this food plot. Hopefully he is with a doe in the area.


Good luck! What a giant!


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

slackster said:


> Well pulled the cards this morning and Bam!
> View attachment 2088348
> 
> Some other good pics also between 10-1 yesterday.
> Ill be in stand in the morning on the edge of this food plot. Hopefully he is with a doe in the area.


That dudes head has probably been tilted to the right for the last few months!!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

why he picked the closest terrace to hang out with his lady friend is beyond me but I'm glad he did


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

rut hunt said:


> why he picked the closest terrace to hang out with his lady friend is beyond me but I'm glad he did


Think I finally have him half figured out for the wife to poke at opening morning of shotgun


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Good luck


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

rut hunt said:


> Think I finally have him half figured out for the wife to poke at opening morning of shotgun


Good luck getting her that one!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Saw about a 140 chasing a doe in the ditch this evening driving home. Actually saw quite a few deer out feeding a half hour before it got dark out on the drive.


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

Hopefully there is a few good days yet to come. Seems like you are either in the thick of action or miles from it the last few days. I would think the big boys will be cruising real soon looking for the remaining unbred doe's.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

How come every time a nice day rolls around and I had to public land someone is shooting shotguns or 22s in the same land? Had a nice buck coming to me last weekend only to have him spook when someone shot a 22.


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

That is just part of the "fun" that can come when hunting public land. Last Friday night I had someone else set-up in a tree right by my stand when i walked into it so i just ended up needing to find a different place to sit for the evening.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Tried to put the stalk on a public land giant. OK he was probably a 160 if that's a giant to anyone else. He was bedded 3 ft from the edge of a pond got to 120 when he noticed me and actually walked towards me to about 100 yards I was in the wide open standing in 2 inch tall mowed grass. Never seemed to spook. Coordinated my buddy to go to other side of dam and grunt at him try to get him to come over( I have used my buck tag) end of the story the south west wind had just a little to much west to it and or swirled a little near the low spot on the pond. And he reluctantly moved off and blew at us about 10 times. I crept in looking for his girlfriend who I figured had to be there. Walked all the way in at a crouch got his bed and what the heck no doe. Soon as I stood upright she jumped up about 5 yards away


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

Anybody seeing anything today, I've been out for 2 hrs now hoping to catch a glimpse of something cruising. Nothing yet.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My dad shot a big 9 pointer this morning. It was out cruising and he grunted him in. It was the 4th buck he saw.


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Got this one Nov 14 , on an all day sit. Very cold, I got him at the very end of the long sit.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

I had a great hunt last night. Saw 10 does go from the neighbor's picked beans into the standing corn on my place. Then they walked away from me. Then had 7 does within 10 yds of my stand. One was so close, I had to lean forward to see her. After they walked away, I saw 2 more does a basket 6 and a super wide, spindly 8. He walked across in front of me, but was 3 rows into the corn at 40 yds. It was too late to shoot, so hopefully will see him or his big brother today.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

I'm out. One doe walking so far. No bucks yet.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is dad's buck. Shot out of same tree as my buck.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow, congrats to your dad.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Lots of great bucks hitting the ground...congrats to everybody that has connected this year. 

I have been seeing a lot of pics of nice bucks laying on there side and not really being able to see the whole rack of the great deer or really displaying them at the full glory they deserve. I'm going to do a little advertising for a fellow AT member with great little AMERICAN made gadget. If you don't feel this an appropriate post PLEASE report it to a Mod and have them delete it. I am no way affiliated with this product other than I think every hunter/outdoors person should own one. 
This simple little product(IMHO) should be in every hunters pack whether they hunt alone or not. It allows you to get in the picture with your trophy and show everything it has to offer. It can be attached to arrow, knife, branch, etc. to get a great in the field "hero" shot even if you are all by yourself. Lyn has even come up with an adapter the works with any smart phone. 
Here is a link to the product. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2102136 Again, if anybody thinks this post is inappropriate please let me or a Mod know and have it deleted. Here are a few pics I've taken using the Clip-Shot & an inexpensive digital camera.


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice bucks guys! In so jealous, sat out for most of the day until dark and saw one 3.5 yr old 8 pt. with a broken G3.


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Great bucks guys!

New scrapes popped up at both of the spots I hunted today, seems the bigger ones are starting to seek again.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

APAsuphan said:


> Great bucks guys!
> 
> New scrapes popped up at both of the spots I hunted today, seems the bigger ones are starting to seek again.


I noticed that too today I just assumed it was weather conditions that made them more noticeable. We found that freaked to holy hell of deer piss it would put ever calm stick to shame


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

I guess it's not just gun hunters that are slobs. Found an arrow on my way out 60-70 yards off the road near my truck. Somebody took a pot shot off the road while I was in there apparently. Now I know why the does spooked. I really can't believe how stupid some people are. On the bright side I'm now the proud new owner of a cheap gold tip arrow and an allen one piece broadhead.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Saw a bunch of freshly worked scrapes yesterday that were frozen last week.

The warm weather must have gotten the deer out checking them again.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My dad hunted his farm this morning and when he got to his stand the stand and sticks were stolen. Can't believe it given the location of stand and anyone that can hunt around there are good friends with my dad.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Liv4Rut said:


> Here is dad's buck. Shot out of same tree as my buck.


Looks like it was a good year for the family you your dad and mom. :thumbs_up


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

I was in Iowa last Wednesday doing a work order inspection when I ran into this guy. He was bedded with a doe maybe 15-20 yards from the truck and he never moved for the 10 minutes I watched him. Not huge...but it was neat to watch. It was between Bellevue and Springbrook.


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

I hunted hard Friday Saturday and Sunday. Passed 3 more that we're close to 150. Not much for rutting activity up in extreme NE Iowa. Bucks are almost on the food pattern already. Saw one really big one out feeding with 9 does. He never scent checked a single one. All he cared about was the ole' feed bag


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Buddy sent this one to me tonight his buddy saw while driving around some public land. Simply amazing.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Liv4Rut said:


> Buddy sent this one to me tonight his buddy saw while driving around some public land. Simply amazing.


I wasn't aware we had moose in Iowa...


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> Buddy sent this one to me tonight his buddy saw while driving around some public land. Simply amazing.


He spends a lot of time in the open, crazy big!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

He probably lives in that horse weed patch where nobody bothers him....lol


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Liv4Rut said:


> He probably lives in that horse weed patch where nobody bothers him....lol


Wouldn't shock me, those monsters always find little off the map spots to hide like that.


----------



## bramk (Dec 23, 2009)

I


Liv4Rut said:


> Buddy sent this one to me tonight his buddy saw while driving around some public land. Simply amazing.



Hate to burst your bubble but I had a friend, probably similar to yours, send me that pic over a month ago saying he saw it in southeast Kansas. Not sure why people lie about that hah


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

bramk said:


> I
> 
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble but I had a friend, probably similar to yours, send me that pic over a month ago saying he saw it in southeast Kansas. Not sure why people lie about that hah


Lol somebody is pullin yo chain!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

bramk said:


> I
> 
> 
> Hate to burst your bubble but I had a friend, probably similar to yours, send me that pic over a month ago saying he saw it in southeast Kansas. Not sure why people lie about that hah


That is great news haha. I can't wait to tell him this! Thanks!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Liv4Rut said:


> That is great news haha. I can't wait to tell him this! Thanks!


Why tell him? Lol. Let him hunt for him.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Why tell him? Lol. Let him hunt for him.


Good point!! I will tell him on January 11th when the season is over. [emoji2]


----------



## breiner11 (Apr 29, 2005)

Liv, I got that same pic in October. The story was they saw it while scouting for ducks.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Yesterday at 3:00 I watched 6 does pour out of a thicket and right behind them steps out big boy. He takes two steps out survey's the situation turns and goes right back in within 15 minutes I watched all the does go right back in to where he was. He's got him a little herem going on.


----------



## jjm1975 (May 17, 2009)

Got a nice big doe today. No bucks around. It was a fun morning.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

I hadnt trapped in years, but gf wanted me to teach her how to do it, so I did. Helping out the fawns and turkeys


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Are deer already on their feeding patterns?


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

sixstringer4528 said:


> Are deer already on their feeding patterns?


Definitely


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

APAsuphan said:


> Definitely


Great cause I just spotted some standing corn today on public. I'm gonna make a scrape & see what can be done by fri.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

HCH said:


> I hadnt trapped in years, but gf wanted me to teach her how to do it, so I did. Helping out the fawns and turkeys



Looking great HCH! Haven't seen you around in years! Glad your back at the trapping! Looks like season is going well for you!


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

bwhnter4life said:


> Looking great HCH! Haven't seen you around in years! Glad your back at the trapping! Looks like season is going well for you!


Thank u sir!!! The traps got pulled this past weekend, due to inconsistent temps; too hard to keep sets working. Gun season opens Saturday, so I'll keep them pulled until gun season is over. It's time for ice fishing


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Well guys I have to admit that I shot a very good buck mid November but lost him. Had some pictures of a 150's ten with a 6-7" drop tine in late October. Saw him go by about 70 yds one morning coming of a thick hillside with a couple other deer. Hunted closer to the trail 2 days later and didn't see anything, got down and packed my stand up and decided to check out the hillside where the deer had come from since I was unfamiliar with the area. I spotted the buck with some does ahead on the trail about 50 yds so I hid behind a tree and waited for him to go by. He eventually scooted around and above me and I shot him from the ground. He ended up being closer than I estimated and I hit him high lung, but with the uphill angle I only caught the near lung. Tracked him a couple hours later with very good blood for about 300 yds then it started to trickle down. Found a bed with a little blood in it then nothing. Grid searched the entire area for hours then again the next morning and a couple days later and couldn't find anything. Hopefully he survived the shot but it makes me want to puke just thinking about it.
Hoping to get out Thursday afternoon and sit by some food to fill my doe tag before the orange army hits


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

That is a disheartening feeling to not find a deer, let alone one you have been after.


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

Shot on Black Friday at 7:35 AM after 40 plus day in the stand.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

HCH said:


> I hadnt trapped in years, but gf wanted me to teach her how to do it, so I did. Helping out the fawns and turkeys


Hats off sir!! Nicely done!!!


----------



## Bone slayer (May 18, 2010)

Good work! dirt hole or hay sets?


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Schroeder 188 said:


> Shot on Black Friday at 7:35 AM after 40 plus day in the stand.
> View attachment 2099939


That's a good one! Congrats! Best black Friday gift ever right there, and you got it for yourself!


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

Schroeder 188 said:


> Shot on Black Friday at 7:35 AM after 40 plus day in the stand.
> View attachment 2099939


Awesome buck.

But I must say, that pic makes it look like you have been photoshopped into a forest


----------



## Zugunruhe (Sep 5, 2006)

Saw several bucks out this evening on the way home from work, including a monster 10 just southeast of the newest Ankeny exit. We've seen more rutting activity in the past week than we have all year. Friend was working from home this morning over by Mitchellville, called to say that two bucks were chasing a doe in his backyard. Got my first deer with a bow after a 25 year hiatus a week ago; what an awesome experience!


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

I heard the same thing in NW IA, there are a lot of deer moving around tight now. The orange army should change that this weekend and send them all underground for awhile.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

jvonbank said:


> I heard the same thing in NW IA, there are a lot of deer moving around tight now. The *orange army* should change that this weekend and send them all underground for awhile.


I lived in Iowa from December 2011 until May of this year and I just have to laugh at Iowa's "Orange Army" compared to here. 

...they will put the pressure on nonetheless


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Bone slayer said:


> Good work! dirt hole or hay sets?


Thanks Dirt hole


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

willyd5 said:


> Hats off sir!! Nicely done!!!


Thank you!!! Lot of work and lot of fun


----------



## JasonCooper (Oct 29, 2010)

Schroeder 188 said:


> Shot on Black Friday at 7:35 AM after 40 plus day in the stand.
> That is an awesome buck, love the drop tine eye guard!
> That's a great reward for sticking with it.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Fine if I have to, suppose I can post this weekends shotgun kill.







mine is on the left. As they all say he'd have been real nice next year. He was the biggest appearing one all weekend. Was pretty slim pickings and all the fog wasn't helping.







he died at the bottom of the grand canyon took a 25' ratchet strap and 3 log chains to pull him up out of there


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

rut hunt said:


> Fine if I have to, suppose I can post this weekends shotgun kill.


How dare you post shotgun kills here! 

Nice buck! 

I went pheasant hunting Saturday (I take no part in orange army shenanigans). Me and a buddy got our limit in about 3 hours. Could have been done sooner, but we decided to let a few live


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

rut hunt said:


> Fine if I have to, suppose I can post this weekends shotgun kill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Running across a wide open cut corn field hillside. First shot I took was about 125-150 quartering slightly towards becoming more broadside the longer it ran. My first or 2nd shot broke his rear leg and after that I knew he would be mine. I just kept pulling the trigger and throwing more shells in the gun. He was starting to get wobbly and seemed confused which direction he wanted to go. He turned and ran right to me passing by me at 30 yards into the deep ditch. In all I shot 18 times and other than breaking his leg he never ever flinched or went down until he hit the ditch and went clear to the bottom. I wondered how I could possibly have kept missing him. Upon recovery and skinning I noticed I wasn't quite as terrible of shot as I thought...... Now now I never said I was a good shot and I have a terrible tendency to jerk the trigger, but still 3 in the rib cage and the deer never even flinched defiantly a tough guy


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh boy


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

As much as I love bow hunting and at same despise shotgun season I do still like it but for totally different reasons. With a bow it's pristine just you and the woods, with a guns its just the comrade of party hunting and everyone in the group able to tell their own little story after each drive


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Boilers said:


> How dare you post shotgun kills here!
> 
> Nice buck!
> 
> ...


Nice limit boilers those are hard to come by. Didn't see a single pheasent all weekend but I did see a covey of quail and a pheasant menace.


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

rut hunt said:


> Running across a wide open cut corn field hillside. First shot I took was about 125-150 quartering slightly towards becoming more broadside the longer it ran. My first or 2nd shot broke his rear leg and after that I knew he would be mine. I just kept pulling the trigger and throwing more shells in the gun. He was starting to get wobbly and seemed confused which direction he wanted to go. He turned and ran right to me passing by me at 30 yards into the deep ditch. In all I shot 18 times and other than breaking his leg he never ever flinched or went down until he hit the ditch and went clear to the bottom. I wondered how I could possibly have kept missing him. Upon recovery and skinning I noticed I wasn't quite as terrible of shot as I thought...... Now now I never said I was a good shot and I have a terrible tendency to jerk the trigger, but still 3 in the rib cage and the deer never even flinched defiantly a tough guy


Reason I don't care for gun season....18 shots....and only 4 hit...where did the other 14 go? Nice deer none the less. Not slamming you, I have been there...it is fun to let the lead fly but.....no sport in that for me anymore.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

rut hunt said:


> Running across a wide open cut corn field hillside. First shot I took was about 125-150 quartering slightly towards becoming more broadside the longer it ran. My first or 2nd shot broke his rear leg and after that I knew he would be mine. I just kept pulling the trigger and throwing more shells in the gun. He was starting to get wobbly and seemed confused which direction he wanted to go. He turned and ran right to me passing by me at 30 yards into the deep ditch. In all I shot 18 times and other than breaking his leg he never ever flinched or went down until he hit the ditch and went clear to the bottom. I wondered how I could possibly have kept missing him. Upon recovery and skinning I noticed I wasn't quite as terrible of shot as I thought...... Now now I never said I was a good shot and I have a terrible tendency to jerk the trigger, but still 3 in the rib cage and the deer never even flinched defiantly a tough guy


You may have wanted to keep this info to yourself. I totally understand the buck fever though. I got lambasted on here a while back for saying a took 9 shots at a deer once even though I explained how it was later discovered my scope had come loose. 

Just curious, what shotgun were you using and what sight/optics?


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

rut hunt said:


> Running across a wide open cut corn field hillside. First shot I took was about 125-150 quartering slightly towards becoming more broadside the longer it ran. My first or 2nd shot broke his rear leg and after that I knew he would be mine. I just kept pulling the trigger and throwing more shells in the gun. He was starting to get wobbly and seemed confused which direction he wanted to go. He turned and ran right to me passing by me at 30 yards into the deep ditch. In all I shot 18 times and other than breaking his leg he never ever flinched or went down until he hit the ditch and went clear to the bottom. I wondered how I could possibly have kept missing him. Upon recovery and skinning I noticed I wasn't quite as terrible of shot as I thought...... Now now I never said I was a good shot and I have a terrible tendency to jerk the trigger, but still 3 in the rib cage and the deer never even flinched defiantly a tough guy


18 shots...why is it people don't feel they need to make ethical shots when you put a gun in their hands? What was going through your head when you reloaded for the second time? What about the third time?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

The 4th?


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Stoeger m3000 with Bushnell trs25 red dot. Fiocchi slugs.
Flame away it was my hunt not yours, the deer was running on a hillside so the entire hill was a backstop.
Everybody is allowed their opinion and I'm sure at least one person will appreciate the story.

Flamers ya got to admit at least I was honest haha


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

rut hunt said:


> Running across a wide open cut corn field hillside. First shot I took was about 125-150 quartering slightly towards becoming more broadside the longer it ran. My first or 2nd shot broke his rear leg and after that I knew he would be mine. I just kept pulling the trigger and throwing more shells in the gun. He was starting to get wobbly and seemed confused which direction he wanted to go. He turned and ran right to me passing by me at 30 yards into the deep ditch. In all I shot 18 times and other than breaking his leg he never ever flinched or went down until he hit the ditch and went clear to the bottom. I wondered how I could possibly have kept missing him. Upon recovery and skinning I noticed I wasn't quite as terrible of shot as I thought...... Now now I never said I was a good shot and I have a terrible tendency to jerk the trigger, but still 3 in the rib cage and the deer never even flinched defiantly a tough guy


Worst post on this thread. Boy that looks good to eat, gut shot, leg shot....18 shots? C'mon man, I wouldn't post crap like this......


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not flaming, to each his own, I just gotta say you must have some seriously fast reloading skills to get 18 shots off on one running deer! And a big ammo pouch!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Buckblood said:


> Worst post on this thread. Boy that looks good to eat, gut shot, leg shot....18 shots? C'mon man, I wouldn't post crap like this......


Wasn't gut shot thank you


----------



## Kruck5 (Jan 8, 2008)

If we could just eliminate the "DRIVE" in Iowa deer hunting, everything would be much better. In N Iowa, we just have small tree lots, everybody sits in their pickup, wait for a couple of guys to push threw, step out of the truck and massacre the deer. Really make me sad to be around, not a lot of fare chase


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Kruck5 said:


> If we could just eliminate the "DRIVE" in Iowa deer hunting, everything would be much better. In N Iowa, we just have small tree lots, everybody sits in their pickup, wait for a couple of guys to push threw, step out of the truck and massacre the deer. Really make me sad to be around, not a lot of fare chase


Yup it's sad, not a lot of 3 year olds make it. Usually I'm up at the farm trying to protect my spots, this year I just said screw it. I hate seeing that crap.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I shot this one on public ground Sunday. Sat in tree all day up on a ridge I bowhunt. He came in trailing a doe about 100 yards out. One shot and he was done. The drag out was tough as I was 1.5 miles back. Took 5 hours to get him out. Nobody hunted the place Saturday and heard a couple shots Sunday. It felt great sitting in the tree all day.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Way to go Liv


----------



## sticknstring33 (Nov 17, 2008)

Great looking buck Mike - congrats! 

Still looks like fall down in your neck of the woods.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Had this one on camera during bow season & he made the mistake of coming back thru the same area on Saturday afternoon. 30 yd shot.

172"+ 11pt.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome deer there goble4me!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Buckblood (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice ones guys.


----------



## bigpess51 (Sep 24, 2009)

4 out of 18 isn't that bad, what is that 22% ? :darkbeer: Nice buck, who carry's 18 slugs with them and has time to get them off on a running deer anyways? This is the exact reason I stick to bow hunting now, had a slug wiz over my head 4 years ago in Southern Ohio. " I was shooting into a hillside the ole boy said to me". To each their own, glad you got your buck.


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Liv4Rut said:


> Awesome deer there goble4me!!! Congratulations!


Thanks, this is the 4th. big one (150" plus) we have taken off this property since 2008 & had a 15pt. this year that looked like Bullwinkle that is still roaming around out there someplace plus 2 or 3 big 12's .


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

Congratulations Gary, great Buck...


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

ahunter55 said:


> Congratulations Gary, great Buck...


Thanks John, see you at the Pro-Am


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Congrats goble4me, that's a great buck.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

rut hunt said:


> Running across a wide open cut corn field hillside. First shot I took was about 125-150 quartering slightly towards becoming more broadside the longer it ran. My first or 2nd shot broke his rear leg and after that I knew he would be mine. I just kept pulling the trigger and throwing more shells in the gun. He was starting to get wobbly and seemed confused which direction he wanted to go. He turned and ran right to me passing by me at 30 yards into the deep ditch. In all I shot 18 times and other than breaking his leg he never ever flinched or went down until he hit the ditch and went clear to the bottom. I wondered how I could possibly have kept missing him. Upon recovery and skinning I noticed I wasn't quite as terrible of shot as I thought...... Now now I never said I was a good shot and I have a terrible tendency to jerk the trigger, but still 3 in the rib cage and the deer never even flinched defiantly a tough guy


PETA loves to see posts like this.:zip:



bigpess51 said:


> 4 out of 18 isn't that bad, what is that 22% ? :darkbeer: Nice buck, who carry's 18 slugs with them and has time to get them off on a running deer anyways? This is the exact reason I stick to bow hunting now, had a slug wiz over my head 4 years ago in Southern Ohio. " I was shooting into a hillside the ole boy said to me". To each their own, glad you got your buck.


Try having slugs hit the trees around you:mg:.....first and only year I went shotgun hunting...that was over 25 years ago. Now I only bowhunt or hunt late muzzleloader....have only taken 4 deer with a gun in 25 plus years of deer hunting.


----------



## ryantitman6 (Feb 17, 2011)

The picture on the top is a buck I ran into during the late rut and could not get a good shot off at 10 yards. He would not turn and only gave me a straight on shot. But my dad was able to get it done on Saturday with the shotgun all on video.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Liv4Rut said:


> I shot this one on public ground Sunday. Sat in tree all day up on a ridge I bowhunt. He came in trailing a doe about 100 yards out. One shot and he was done. The drag out was tough as I was 1.5 miles back. Took 5 hours to get him out. Nobody hunted the place Saturday and heard a couple shots Sunday. It felt great sitting in the tree all day.


I don't know about sitting in a tree, on a ridge, on public ground, in Iowa during shotgun season, but that's a nice buck for sure!!


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

Beautiful buck GOBLE4ME!!


----------



## IowaSwitchback (Feb 5, 2006)

Congrats Gary


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice bucks, guys


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

IowaSwitchback said:


> Congrats Gary





Brian811 said:


> Nice bucks, guys





willyd5 said:


> Beautiful buck GOBLE4ME!!


Thanks guys


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

Who here wishes that bow was open for the 2 days between the shotgun seasons? I do!!!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Pinger335 said:


> Who here wishes that bow was open for the 2 days between the shotgun seasons? I do!!!


Headed out to try to take a doe in the city limits durning the warm day split


----------



## GOBLE4ME (Jan 20, 2006)

Pinger335 said:


> Who here wishes that bow was open for the 2 days between the shotgun seasons? I do!!!


I am all for it, maybe we should lobby for it.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

If you guys think rut hunts post is the worse thing that's going on in Iowas shot gun season you are dead wrong . Just think of how many people run big bucks to exhaustion through fences and whatever it takes with pickups and never post . Don't be so blind , he may of shot a lot but atleast he wasn't out a truck window at 50 mph trespassing in a field or 3 am out the window with a spot light .... If we and the dnr only knew half the **** that went on in Iowa I think we'd all be surprised .


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Brus said:


> If you guys think rut hunts post is the worse thing that's going on in Iowas shot gun season you are dead wrong . Just think of how many people run big bucks to exhaustion through fences and whatever it takes with pickups and never post . Don't be so blind , he may of shot a lot but atleast he wasn't out a truck window at 50 mph trespassing in a field or 3 am out the window with a spot light .... If we and the dnr only knew half the **** that went on in Iowa I think we'd all be surprised .


I'm not surprised by anything...I bet less than 5 % of bucks killed during shotgun are taken legally around my area.


----------



## Brus (Mar 18, 2013)

APAsuphan said:


> I'm not surprised by anything...I bet less than 5 % of bucks killed during shotgun are taken legally around my area.


I would tend to agree in my area as well , it's truly sad how many opportunities are robbed of honest hunters , especially of the young generation is what bothers me the most ...


----------



## bwhnter4life (Jul 25, 2006)

Brus said:


> If you guys think rut hunts post is the worse thing that's going on in Iowas shot gun season you are dead wrong . Just think of how many people run big bucks to exhaustion through fences and whatever it takes with pickups and never post . Don't be so blind , he may of shot a lot but atleast he wasn't out a truck window at 50 mph trespassing in a field or 3 am out the window with a spot light .... If we and the dnr only knew half the **** that went on in Iowa I think we'd all be surprised .


I like hunting from my truck, it keeps me warm


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

Everybody in my area now has their permits to carry specifically so that they can have their guns loaded in their trucks.


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

APAsuphan said:


> Everybody in my area now has their permits to carry specifically so that they can have their guns loaded in their trucks.


My area also!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

I found two big does dead today that could not have been dead more than 24 hours laying within 10 yards of the field edge 25 yards apart. I could see their white bellies laying there about 75 yards from the timber. The coyotes hadn't gotten to them yet and they were still fresh in my opinion. One was double lunged, the other had two in back hams. What a shame. I find quite a few deer laying dead with arrow holes in them as well throughout the year though.


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Brus said:


> If you guys think rut hunts post is the worse thing that's going on in Iowas shot gun season you are dead wrong . Just think of how many people run big bucks to exhaustion through fences and whatever it takes with pickups and never post . Don't be so blind , he may of shot a lot but atleast he wasn't out a truck window at 50 mph trespassing in a field or 3 am out the window with a spot light .... If we and the dnr only knew half the **** that went on in Iowa I think we'd all be surprised .


I don't recall anyone saying it was the worst. In my opinion however, your post defending what he did makes you just as big a part of the problem. 18 shots is not appropriate no matter how you spin the story.


----------



## Stinger85 (Apr 1, 2009)

stcks&strngs said:


> I don't recall anyone saying it was the worst. In my opinion however, your post defending what he did makes you just as big a part of the problem. 18 shots is not appropriate no matter how you spin the story.


Appropriate? Who are you to judge him? Its his tag, he can shot as many times as he wanted to at HIS deer.At least he is honest about what happened.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha ppl seem to have gotten a little warmed up over a box of shells haha..... So those of you upset about how many shots I took what would you do put in the situation.
Your first shot wounded the deer in the leg do you just let it run off ? Jacked up on adrenaline that deer isn't just gonna go over the hill and lay down or do you do your job and finish the animal


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

rut hunt said:


> Haha ppl seem to have gotten a little warmed up over a box of shells haha..... So those of you upset about how many shots I took what would you do put in the situation.
> Your first shot wounded the deer in the leg do you just let it run off ? Jacked up on adrenaline that deer isn't just gonna go over the hill and lay down or do you do your job and finish the animal


Most of us just don't put ourselves in that situation. Taking a shot at a running deer, you're likely to wound it... You're just lucky you were able to finish what you started. 

I'll be honest, I could have done without the story. When I hunt, it's me and my 1 arrow vs the deer. Mano a mano. 1x1. And I hunt their natural movement. I can be proud of a kill in this scenario. It takes work... Effort scouting, thoughtful stand placement, weather/wind monitoring, etc. If me and my 10 pals go pushing deer, completely altering their natural movement and slinging all kinds of lead at the deer.... I personally could not be proud of myself or feel accomplished in any way for a kill in this situation. In fact I'd be ashamed. 

Now this is just me. I'm not trying to tell anybody how to hunt or passing judgement. I just have a hard time understanding the party hunting scene. I'll stand hunt with a gun no problem. But if I just wanted to hang out with my friends, and tell stories, I would just get some beer and do something fun. That's just me, I don't condemn you. You didn't do anything illegal to my knowledge. However you have to understand that this is archerytalk and you clearly made yourself out to be a direct contributor to the kind of hunting that most bow hunters frown upon. So you can expect some resistance. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Boilers said:


> Most of us just don't put ourselves in that situation. Taking a shot at a running deer, you're likely to wound it... You're just lucky you were able to finish what you started.
> 
> I'll be honest, I could have done without the story. When I hunt, it's me and my 1 arrow vs the deer. Mano a mano. 1x1. And I hunt their natural movement. I can be proud of a kill in this scenario. It takes work... Effort scouting, thoughtful stand placement, weather/wind monitoring, etc. If me and my 10 pals go pushing deer, completely altering their natural movement and slinging all kinds of lead at the deer.... I personally could not be proud of myself or feel accomplished in any way for a kill in this situation. In fact I'd be ashamed.
> 
> ...


Lots of respect for your answers boilers. I too enjoy my bow hunting nothing better than out smarting your opponent on his own terms


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

Stinger85 said:


> Appropriate? Who are you to judge him? Its his tag, he can shot as many times as he wanted to at HIS deer.At least he is honest about what happened.


I can judge whomever or whatever I want just like you can form your own opinion of me. By the way I would NOT consider it HIS deer until he puts a fatal shot on it which could have been #18 for all we know. But you are correct, technically he can shoot at it as many times as he wants...I just know that I will not be teaching my two boys to hunt like we are in a shootout at the O.K. Corral. To each his own I guess


----------



## stcks&strngs (Nov 25, 2009)

rut hunt said:


> First shot I took was about 125-150 quartering slightly towards becoming more broadside the longer it ran. My first or 2nd shot broke his rear leg and after that I knew he would be mine. I just kept pulling the trigger and throwing more shells in the gun.





rut hunt said:


> Haha ppl seem to have gotten a little warmed up over a box of shells haha..... So those of you upset about how many shots I took what would you do put in the situation.
> Your first shot wounded the deer in the leg do you just let it run off ? Jacked up on adrenaline that deer isn't just gonna go over the hill and lay down or do you do your job and finish the animal


As stated before I would not put myself in that situation, it is really as simple as that. Props to you for filling your tag though.
Since you are a member of AT I will make an assumption that you bow hunt. Are selective with your archery shots? You could practice an 80 yd quartering away shot with your bow all summer and be confident with it but I bet you wouldn't take during archery season. I am betting you didn't practice that 125-150 yrd quartering AND RUNNING shot with your 12ga. much this past year. Then again maybe I am wrong.

It just seems all to often people get a gun in their hand and think it is a magic weapon that they can just point and shoot and the animal will fall over dead. 

Good luck to you the rest of this year and in the seasons to come.


----------



## CaptPete (Nov 27, 2004)

Looks like some people got them selves into a little trouble.

http://www.iowadnr.gov/home/ctl/detail/mid/2822/itemid/2364


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

CaptPete said:


> Looks like some people got them selves into a little trouble.
> 
> http://www.iowadnr.gov/home/ctl/detail/mid/2822/itemid/2364


Sweet nothing like a little extra holiday cash for the state. I always like when people that think they are above the law get brought back down to earth.


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

Mallardbreath said:


> That's a good one! Congrats! Best black Friday gift ever right there, and you got it for yourself!


I hear on that I was quite happy.


----------



## Schroeder 188 (May 11, 2007)

Boonie_Hunter said:


> Awesome buck.
> 
> But I must say, that pic makes it look like you have been photoshopped into a forest


The washout and the sun behind makes it look that way but here is another photo at the spot I walked up on him.


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

When does everyone start shed hunting?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Late February/early march time frame for me. Though I've never found a shed while trying. I've stumbled upon a few... Literally!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

I went to drop off some money with my taxidermist yesterday and he had a cool story. He had shown me a shed of a deer that he had shot a couple years ago and he knew the guy who had the other side. The sheds together would put it over 170" somewhere. He had shot it through the shoulder and it didn't go down. He had always hoped that the deer had made it. Well, fast forward to this year and he decided to go shotgun hunting for the first time in many years with a group of guys. They hunted a spot a couple miles away from where he had hit this big buck. Well, during the hunt, he watched a big buck come out and get hit, get up and then get knocked down again. He said it was probably 400yds from him, but he watched the whole thing go down. When they got to the buck, he told them, "This is the deer that I hit a couple years ago." They all kind of laughed at it at first, but he told them how many inches of arrow were left in him and what broadhead he was using. When they started butchering the deer, they caught a piece of arrow and then they started to wonder if he was telling the truth afterall. He reminded them again of the broadhead he was using and then they started cutting away from it. 

There it was. His broadhead with about six inches of arrow still in it. It had blown through the shoulder and ended up buring in the rib cage. When the bone from the scapula and the ribs healed, it formed up around the arrow and the head, forming a protective bone "cage". I've never seen anything like it. He boiled the rib cage down and it going to apparently try to incorporate that into the mount somehow. With the deer down they were able to better determine the score I'm sure and with his old sheds, they had him over 173, now shrinking down into the mid 160s somewhere. 

Pretty cool story for the lucky guy who got him this year. I would imagine the mount is going to look awesome with a set of sheds and that rib cage with an arrow and broadhead still in it. Hopefully you see the story in a magazine sometime this year also. I really wish I would have brought my phone in with me, just didn't think about it. I'm sure you'll end up seeing pictures of it somewhere. 

What a tough animal.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Anyone out for late archery?


----------



## BCU_Archer (Oct 9, 2006)

Won't be able to get back our until after the holidays. Hoping to get some snow fall and colder temps to get them on their food sources


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Between my land in Keokuk county, Johnson county and Linn county, I think aliens have absconded with almost all of the deer.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

dtprice said:


> I went to drop off some money with my taxidermist yesterday and he had a cool story. He had shown me a shed of a deer that he had shot a couple years ago and he knew the guy who had the other side. The sheds together would put it over 170" somewhere. He had shot it through the shoulder and it didn't go down. He had always hoped that the deer had made it. Well, fast forward to this year and he decided to go shotgun hunting for the first time in many years with a group of guys. They hunted a spot a couple miles away from where he had hit this big buck. Well, during the hunt, he watched a big buck come out and get hit, get up and then get knocked down again. He said it was probably 400yds from him, but he watched the whole thing go down. When they got to the buck, he told them, "This is the deer that I hit a couple years ago." They all kind of laughed at it at first, but he told them how many inches of arrow were left in him and what broadhead he was using. When they started butchering the deer, they caught a piece of arrow and then they started to wonder if he was telling the truth afterall. He reminded them again of the broadhead he was using and then they started cutting away from it.
> 
> There it was. His broadhead with about six inches of arrow still in it. It had blown through the shoulder and ended up buring in the rib cage. When the bone from the scapula and the ribs healed, it formed up around the arrow and the head, forming a protective bone "cage". I've never seen anything like it. He boiled the rib cage down and it going to apparently try to incorporate that into the mount somehow. With the deer down they were able to better determine the score I'm sure and with his old sheds, they had him over 173, now shrinking down into the mid 160s somewhere.
> 
> ...


Sounds like Chris Hoskins. He told me the same story. Great guy!!


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> Sounds like Chris Hoskins. He told me the same story. Great guy!!


Yep, that's him. Never met him until this year, that was my same impression, great guy. Hopefully, I get the opportunity to spend more money there over the years.


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

dtprice said:


> Yep, that's him. Never met him until this year, that was my same impression, great guy. Hopefully, I get the opportunity to spend more money there over the years.


He has done a few of my deer as well as buddies. Used to hunt with him a bit when I lived there for college. I miss hanging out with him. Great guy!!


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

All of my mounts are from chris! Great guy and does great work!


----------



## Pinger335 (Sep 1, 2011)

I've been out a couple times late season with the bow. I've seen bucks still chasing doe.
As for shed hunting I wait until the cameras tell me the bucks I really want to find have shed. If you go in to early, you risk pushing them off and might shed someplace else.
Merry Christmas everyone!!! Anybody get any cool stuff from Santa?


----------



## Crash67 (Dec 19, 2014)

I am getting back into bow hunting after a several year break. I was wondering in anybody had any suggestions on someplace to hunt in southwest Iowa around Council Bluffs or Glenwood areas


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Do you have to purchase a new tag for late archery even if it's before 2015?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

No. You do not


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Boilers said:


> No. You do not


Great. Thank you


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

Your hunting license and archery tags even carry over into the beginning of 2015


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Boilers said:


> Your hunting license and archery tags even carry over into the beginning of 2015


I was not aware of that...glad I don't have to drop another 30 bucks on a tag. Does this apply for all seasons that begin in 2014 and end in 2015?


----------



## Boilers (Sep 10, 2013)

I believe so. It should give dates on the tags and licenses.


----------



## strikerII (Feb 1, 2004)

HCH said:


> I hadnt trapped in years, but gf wanted me to teach her how to do it, so I did. Helping out the fawns and turkeys


Nice job Don!! Man your on a tear with the 'yotes, keep at em!!!!!


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

My old man killed this one tonight. I know its a gun kill but when its -20 degrees out well deserved sitting in a tree. 164 3/8. 14 inch G2 on right side. Never seen him before. Back to bowhunting tomorrow night for him.


----------



## dtprice (Feb 26, 2010)

Liv4Rut said:


> My old man killed this one tonight. I know its a gun kill but when its -20 degrees out well deserved sitting in a tree. 164 3/8. 14 inch G2 on right side. Never seen him before. Back to bowhunting tomorrow night for him.


That's a cool rack. I just got permission to hunt the last couple days on a property that has a couple big ones I've seen almost every night this week. Can't wait to get out there tomorrow. I doubt they'll be moving like normal in the morning but I'll try.

By tomorrow night they should be out early though, I'd think they'd be hungry after the storm. 

There's a decent chance I could get two wall hangers this year if they move the same the next two days.

The only bad thing is that it's just crop land. Haven't found a spot on the ground suitable for drawing a bow. I think I'm going to break down and use the muzzleloader since there's only a couple days left.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Good looking buck. Congrats to your dad


----------



## APAsuphan (Oct 23, 2008)

That's a stud. Season ended up being a giant failure for me. 2 years in a row now with no buck for me. Pretty humbling. Saw that winke didn't get a buck this year either, makes me feel a little better lol.


----------



## 170p&ywhitail (Aug 29, 2009)

APAsuphan said:


> That's a stud. Season ended up being a giant failure for me. 2 years in a row now with no buck for me. Pretty humbling. Saw that winke didn't get a buck this year either, makes me feel a little better lol.


I feel for ya. Find ya some sheds and better luck next year man. If it hadn't been for my one lucky encounter, I may of been on a two year drought too, based on cam pics and what I saw hunting does after I tagged out on my buck.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

I read that there is a spring Turkey archery season that runs until may 17?? Is this true?


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

sixstringer4528 said:


> I read that there is a spring Turkey archery season that runs until may 17?? Is this true?


Nope. There aren't any turkeys here either. LOL


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Nope. There aren't any turkeys here either. LOL


 Propaganda these days!


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

sixstringer4528 said:


> Propaganda these days!


2105 turkey dates:


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> 2105 turkey dates:


Thanks.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

Has anyone been out ice fishing?


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

I went out and tried catching some stocked trout yesterday with my son who is almost 5. He made it a little more than an hour playing angry birds on my phone. Were a lot of fish on the vexilar but we only caught one. Hopefully the ice makes it for a couple more weeks....


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

jvonbank said:


> I went out and tried catching some stocked trout yesterday with my son who is almost 5. He made it a little more than an hour playing angry birds on my phone. Were a lot of fish on the vexilar but we only caught one. Hopefully the ice makes it for a couple more weeks....


I'm hoping to get out this weekend. Around here DNR reports 8-11 inches. How much ice for you?


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

There was over a foot in NW IA but that will go quick with 50 deg weather and some wet weather I am afraid.


----------



## sixstringer4528 (Feb 28, 2014)

jvonbank said:


> There was over a foot in NW IA but that will go quick with 50 deg weather and some wet weather I am afraid.


I hate to say it but I'm sick of all this warm weather lol


----------



## Znaint (Jan 1, 2010)

To resurrect an old thread. Standing on the deck with a cup of coffee, sun coming up listening to the gobblers go nuts! Good morning!!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

FYI to my AT Iowa buddies on this thread....As soon as old J-Daddy can find a decent job in Iowa I'm moving back!!!! Hopefully something happens in the next month or two.


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Good luck J


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Good luck J


Thanks bro... Gotta find that JOB first though!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

here's the spring payload so far


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

J-Daddy said:


> FYI to my AT Iowa buddies on this thread....As soon as old J-Daddy can find a decent job in Iowa I'm moving back!!!! Hopefully something happens in the next month or two.


Good luck finding a job, J. Any idea what part you're moving to?


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Brian811 said:


> Good luck finding a job, J. Any idea what part you're moving to?


Not sure Brian, honestly not super picky about it... Wouldn't mind living back up around where I used to live but would also live on the eastern side too...


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

J-Daddy said:


> Not sure Brian, honestly not super picky about it... Wouldn't mind living back up around where I used to live but would also live on the eastern side too...


Where did you previously live?


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

Kruck5 said:


> If we could just eliminate the "DRIVE" in Iowa deer hunting, everything would be much better. In N Iowa, we just have small tree lots, everybody sits in their pickup, wait for a couple of guys to push threw, step out of the truck and massacre the deer. Really make me sad to be around, not a lot of fare chase



We have always had the road hunting and trespassing by pushers here too during gun law..one group of Mensa scholars took it to a whole new level this past season.
They threw Tannerite onto private property from the road to spook deer out of cover or to keep a big buck moving when they got one up. People were calling saying their windows got rattled by the blasts, a couple of them ended up getting caught for road hunting/trespassing/shooting from motor vehicle and some felony Homeland Security charges on the Tannerite bombs.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

rut hunt said:


> Where did you previously live?


Kinda up by Fort Dodge...


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Just come to CR. Darrell will take you in.


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

H20fwler said:


> We have always had the road hunting and trespassing by pushers here too during gun law..one group of Mensa scholars took it to a whole new level this past season.
> They threw Tannerite onto private property from the road to spook deer out of cover or to keep a big buck moving when they got one up. People were calling saying their windows got rattled by the blasts, a couple of them ended up getting caught for road hunting/trespassing/shooting from motor vehicle and some felony Homeland Security charges on the Tannerite bombs.


Tannerite that takes the cake


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Just come to CR. Darrell will take you in.


He makes me do unspeakable, filthy things though


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

J-Daddy said:


> He makes me do unspeakable, filthy things though


Things which you enjoy greatly.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

NoDeerInIowa said:


> Things which you enjoy greatly.


True..


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

Anyone else get their 2014 IA deer back from the taxidermist yet? Mine just took joined his new friends on the wall over the weekend and he looks like he's ready to fight already! Turned out pretty good I think. The pics when I shot him are back on p.80.


----------



## Brian811 (May 7, 2007)

Nice buck!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

Got mine back on May 1st


----------



## jvonbank (Apr 2, 2003)

Looks great db, congrats!


----------



## dbrnmllr (Oct 7, 2010)

jvonbank said:


> Looks great db, congrats!


Thanks. Yours is awesome!


----------

